# Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread!



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

With all of the affordable turbo kits out now, there are many options for going BT. It seems like everyone has jumped on the BT fun, and lately there has been lots of interest in piecing together kits too. I think a thread where people post just 1 or 2 good engine bay pictures could help a lot of people out. It can show them different ideas for intake manifold/throttle body placements, intercooler piping setups, top mounted/bottom mounted turbo setups, intake setups, catch cans, batteries, etc etc. 
Official? not really.








Please do not post unless you have a picture, that way the thread will only be a couple pages, and very informative (like the dyno thread)








Kinetic manifold, 3071r, 4" to 3" 45 degree reducer to 3" intake. 12lb deka battery with room for the intercooler piping to be run that way (much shorter than going down between the intake manifold/battery. windshield wiper reservoir removed for more room for intercooler piping/ BOV.

again, please do not post unless you have a picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by infinityman at 10:41 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (TmoeJ747)*

pagparts bottom mount vband 3076, ran to stock pakcake, piping around the battery(I know its not vortex approved but I still have 13psi by 3700) to an audi TT225 intake mani 










_Modified by GLI_jetta at 10:40 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (infinityman)*

pag 3071r kit










_Modified by NS_PHATGLI at 3:47 AM 12-5-2008_


----------



## DUB 20V (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (GLI_jetta)*

also pag bottom mount 2871r


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (infinityman)*

















ITS t3/t4e DBB
ATP Exhaust Manifold
ATP FMIC Kit w/ custom over engine piping


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (infinityman)*

old set up. gt3076 tube manifold. 





















_Modified by skywalkersgti at 4:56 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

kinetics kit


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

*HS Tuning 2871r BT kit*
my build Included:
Shearer Fabrications T3 Tubular Manifold with flange for 44mm w/g
Shearer Fabrications downpipe
Garrett GT2871R .63 T3 4 Bolt
Tial 44mm Wastegate
Tial 50mm BOV
HS Tuning 3" Inlet Pipe Kit
HS Tuning Oil/Coolant Line Sets
Walbro Fuel Pump
Siemens 630cc Injectors
IE SAI Block off Plate
IE 1.8T 19mm Rods
Shearer/HS Tuning FMIC Kit
Unitronic 630cc Software
HPC Coatings for Mani/DP/Turbo
Snow Performance Water/Methanol Injection setup with USRT Dual Nozzle Upgrade Pack
Boostvalve dual stage MBC

























_Modified by kleckers69 at 11:28 AM 12-5-2008_


_Modified by kleckers69 at 11:30 AM 12-5-2008_


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (infinityman)*

apr stage3+


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

i like your stock audi tt charge pipe.. always need a map sensor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
weve all done it come one now..










_Modified by skywalkersgti at 8:14 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

all me kit. 
BF tubular mani with a GT35R.
007 largeport manifold with race-craft rail and BBK 70mm TB.
all plumbing and IC piping, done by me.
Autronic SM4 prepped by Kevin, installed by, yep you guessed it, me.
motor built by Trevahhhh. installed by me yet again.
yeah, its >550whp. yeah its in a rabbit. and yeah, it does not great traction. but still hits low 11's @ 130.
and did i mention its PINK????? what, me skip a chance to whore it out? never.....


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

heres my all go no show gti that i personally built with the help of a few texers and my local shop helped me with some of the portwork. running the new kinetic kit with a gt35r upgrade with unitronic 830 software, rmr intake manifold ported built head good for 8500rpms, I.E. rods with factory pistons tops her off. have no idea what kind of power im making yet. ive been waiting to get my ecu bug free. what i can tell you is she burn 1st thru 3rd at 24 psi with water meth (75 to 80% meth) and timing increased 6* so i lowered the boost down to 20 psi for daily driving.
*EDIT* apr turbo back exhaust. 3" to 2.5"
nothing fancy but here she is












_Modified by velocity196 at 9:29 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Old 
Full Race mani
GT3076R .82 Exh AR
Eurodyne 630cc file








Current
Eurojet Manifold
GT3076R .82 Exh AR
Unitronic 830cc file


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i dont have an good pictures, and the car is apart now, cleaning things up a bit
but its a Pag Parts gt3071r bottom mount, eurodyne 630cc, scat rods, je pistons
currently working on getting rid of the sai,evap and all that finally. intercooler is in the works, arnold is taking care of that. tial q 50mm, when i get all that tied up and have the car back together ill get some better pics


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*

Great thread! Here's me contribution:
ATP GT28RS Hardware Kit
ATP "Special Intercooler Pipe Set" to stock pancake pipe
BF SMIC
Custom DV piping
Snow STG2 WAI
ATP Catch Can w/ McMaster-Carr Fittings


























_Modified by NOLA_VDubber at 11:41 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Home built, details here : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3880314


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (infinityman)*

Pag Parts T25 2871R .64


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (bjtgtr)*









AEB/BW s362/02j


_Modified by haenszel at 1:19 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*

2007: Pag 2871R, with all personal touches by me








2008:








2009: if i told you i'd get banned, but you get the jist (not doing T3 either)


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (haenszel)*

Gt3071r


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*

sav yours doesn't count till it runs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (haenszel)*

Not much for bling. lol PagParts 35R 2.0 AEB 02M SEM and UNITRONIC of course







etc etc etc


----------



## kylecreegan (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (haenszel)*

haenszel! you don't drive a broken jpeg!!!!!
























pretty basic. these pics are old. 
now: gt28rs, kinetic fmic, atp h/w kit, maxpsi exhaust, apr r1 dv, revo 550 and genesis 550's, Tial 38mm wastegate (.4 bar spring







). 
future: something bigger (50 trim?), better manifold, unitronic mafless










_Modified by kylecreegan at 8:47 AM 12-5-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Old pic, I'll update it soon:


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

I'm sorry, but this is the most epic engine bay thread evaaa!!!!! Please sticky at the top of the forum mods


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NOLA_VDubber)*

I'm just gonna say that I'm totally responsible for the "walbro on passenger fender where EVAP was" movement.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ALT3rEg0)*

I guess alot of the 'flop' has to do w/ the fact that my inlet was designed really for OEM fitment. I'll alter it so it gets better supported. Great pics guys, keep em coming...
















Kind of like this in a finished bay (S3 borrowed from S3rdias)










_Modified by passatG60 at 10:37 AM 12-5-2008_


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ALT3rEg0)*

APR s3+ AGU, more goddies to come in bay


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DK_GTI_racer)*

are non-BTs welcome here? haha
My setup
















GT28R 
custom everything
550cc injectors with ATP Tune
by next summer: 3071r unitronic or standalone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HURLEYRacing (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Shearer Fab manifold/downpipe, HTA3582, 4" inlet, 2.5" IC Pipes...er...I mean it's all stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_I'm just gonna say that I'm totally responsible for the "walbro on passenger fender where EVAP was" movement.

Whatever you say, Mr Bighead. Would you like a cookie or a gold star?


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Whatever you say, Mr Bighead. Would you like a cookie or a gold star?









Taken to text message so as to not pollute the thread, and b/c I'm p/m-challenged.


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ALT3rEg0)*

it still in the works


----------



## Blueblob2001 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DK_GTI_racer)*

034 tubular mani, gt28rs, eurojet race FMIC


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

ill play... 50 trim setup custom fabbed piping. whole kit pieced together


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost Addicted)*

Ohhhhh well ill go outside and take a few. But be like this in a few weeks


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_Ohhhhh well ill go outside and take a few. But be like this in a few weeks










Funny because in a few weeks i will also be like this


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DK_GTI_racer)*

hahaha oh and i own page " and what" hahahahah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are the pics: AKA Blu--Pearl
U know running Uni







pag gt3071 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif homemaid intake mani and the bla bla bla other stuff oh yea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to forge motorsports.


----------



## betozoom (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost Addicted)*

Old GT3076r

New GT35r




_Modified by betozoom at 1:06 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (betozoom)*

nice i like that mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## betozoom (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*

Thanks...Hypertune-Full race http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (betozoom)*

Ok, I am up. ATP parts mostly. GT2871r, Unitronics 630. Custom 2.5inch intercooler piping with Precision 350hp intercooler.


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (betozoom)*








[/URL]
 

 


_Modified by zaberayx at 3:05 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zaberayx)*

sleeper status

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















valve cover and engine cover painted to match the rest, need to update pic


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hmmmmm. i think i have something in common with that one, Lavi.....
both of Trev's motors in the same thread... hmmm.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_hmmmmm. i think i have something in common with that one, Lavi.....
both of Trev's motors in the same thread... hmmm.

does this mean i should paint my block pink, cos it black


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nah..... and for mine you gotta look for the pink just to catch a glimpse of the pink... its not really noticeable at all....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_nah..... and for mine you gotta look for the pink just to catch a glimpse of the pink... its not really noticeable at all....

im not hating, i loved that idea...... getting toasted by a pink motor.... should leave most people speechless


----------



## golf-mk3 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (golf-mk3)*


















gt35rst (arnold pagparts)
atp mani
tial 44mm external wastegate


[I]Modified by greek 1.8t at 6:12 AM 12-6-2008[/I]


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (greek 1.8t)*

Kinetic top mount manifold, Unitronic tuned!


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (greek 1.8t)*

Μan this is the SICKEST engine bay i've ever seen...
Wonderful job!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kalamaris20vt)*

never realized there was this much nice **** out there








lookin good everyone. Now make them faster.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*

cant go any faster without being able to put it down LOL
here is 11.4 @ 128.x and 11.93 @ 130.x

11.4 @ 128.xx 




_Modified by speeding-g60 at 12:56 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

^That's BS...you had a tail wind!!!









j/k that's fuggin baddass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (NOLA_VDubber)*

ATP 
GT3071R
Eurojet(modifications)


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (infinityman)*

ATP fitty trim .63
















Rusty Inlets FTW



















_Modified by BlancoNino at 5:14 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (BlancoNino)*









LOOK AT THAT FIREWALL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
WE TUNIN' ,dudes setup is to die for.


----------



## Taxidub_3281 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (kylecreegan)*

custom built race manifold.
custom built 2.5 fmic pipe(FFE) 
custom fmic core
precision t61 turbo 
custom 3" downpipe
4" inlet pipe
















turbo placement is very high on my manifold. the valve cover had to be notched and grooved out for the turbo. 


_Modified by Taxidub_3281 at 5:12 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (skywalkersgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skywalkersgti* »_ 
LOOK AT THAT FIREWALL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
WE TUNIN' ,dudes setup is to die for.









clarkyyyyyy hahahahaha you crazy son, lets do up a we tunin' 4 ur shizz.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*









APR Stg3 + 225 TT hardware
GT3076 
Big Ported head and Huge Cams
Uni 870 big cam sw ftw
Doh that N249 sitting up there looks like poo on a platter.










_Modified by Wolk's Wagon at 3:20 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue Status* »_










nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*

didn't really want to post till im finished with mine..i havent even started yet







mods are in sig, this was like the day after rebuilding/turbo install motor was bored aswell. Future plans, wrinkle black valve cover/intake mani, install catch can, new intercooler(abd suxors)motor mounts, and clean everything up a little.











_Modified by 03redgti at 9:05 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Here's a recent pics i got after the head was pulled out and did a re-built. also did a home made catch can which is not pictured here.. It starts up right away and idles smooth even in a 19 degrees weather!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ATP gt28rs
ATP catles dp mated to TT exhaust
Revo 550 file( set on 17 psi for winter daily driven set up)
clone atp exhaust mani(cast iron)
rods, new HG, and head studs etc..


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost Addicted)*

unitronic 630 file
pagparts bottom mount GT3071R
genesis 550cc injectors @ 4bar
bosch 044
eurojet race intercooler


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

GT2871R - Spa Turbo manifold
Siemens 630cc
Tial 38mm
Walbro 255 inline
OEM EVO9 fmic


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (kalamaris20vt)*

Perfect thread!
Scat Rods
Rebuilt head with oem parts
50 trim .48 a/r @ 22 psi
Tial 38mm Wastegate
Forge BOV
Pagparts log mani
Custom Intercooler Setup
Bosch 430cc injectors
Walbro 255 inline pump
VR6 MAF
Unitronics 440 File








And yes, sleeper status for sure.


















_Modified by split71 at 12:39 AM 12-8-2008_


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (split71)*


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

Great thread!! love the color matching going on here on the mani and valve cover


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn...these Pag kits are all over the place


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

my old setup:
Turbonetics T3/T4 50 trim
ATP mani
ATP down pipe
modded Carbonio intake to 3" ATP inlet pipe
Delphi 440cc injectors
Revo 440 file (







)
Greddy FMIC
















AEB Quattro project nearing completion now....


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been lazy about posting so here is my old setup.
Custom Mani
Custom Downpipe
Custom Inlet
GT2871r
















Need to finish getting my new Pag setup looking nice and pretty. Will get pics of that eventually.


_Modified by SoloGLI at 10:40 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## TeaEightySix (Oct 13, 2004)

GT2871r Externally gated
ATP mani and DP
Eurojet race FMIC
Eurodyne Mafless 630cc
Not much but it's something


----------



## votexgli (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

kinetics 50 trim setup
-garrett .63 turbo
-fuel pump
-630cc injectors
-custom fmic
-034 heatshield
















updated:










_Modified by votexgli at 7:54 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

GT3071r
Pagparts Log Mani
EJ Race FMIC w/ Custom Charge Pipe
Custom Inlet Pipe
Custom Catch Can
Walbro Inline + more...
















OEM+++


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (veeko)*

here's a little pass side inlet goodness. cars not done yet but close.


----------



## dubtec (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*



























_Modified by dubtec at 2:20 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubtec)*

-Garrett Gt28rs .64 Ex. Housing
-Atp exh. mani w/ Wg Blockoff
-Atp 3"dp no cat, straight to audi TT borla muffler
-Revo 440 file tweaked
-440cc injecs, not greentops!
-USRT Intake mani
-16 Row Mocal Kit with SS lines
-Deleted all Sai, Pcv, Evap
-VC tapped for -12 AN pushlock fittings and hose to the USRT Catch Can
-Oil Temp, Oil Pressure, Boost gauge in triple panel by h/u


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*

New Setup:
Kinetic 50 trim .63 
ATP V-Band 3" DP
ATP mani
Custom 3" inlet pipe/AEM Dry Flow filter
Greddy FMIC
Unitronic 440cc Big Turbo file
Delphi 440cc injectors
Custom Magnaflow 2 1/2 exhaust
Hand polished mani, valve cover, turbo
Hand laid custom Carbon Fiber parts



















_Modified by BIGGEE TALLS at 1:02 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (dubtec)*

The texture-coated piping looks great dubtec


----------



## Peter10654 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

A friends Golf MK2 Ralley with 2liter stroker and GT35 and 8 injectors. It was one of the first 1.8T converted cars in Germany and few years ago no bigger injectors was available.

By Peter10654

By Peter10654

By Peter10654

By Peter10654

By Peter10654
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (Peter10654)*


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

that dump tube on that ralley is insane!!!! is there a pic with the hood closed?


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*

alrite Bej, ill post but all i got rite now is pics of the 50trim with a polished stock intake mani. ive got a 3076 and usrt mani now. everything els is the same.
















ill get some updated pictures when i get back home this weekend.


_Modified by Fale at 7:31 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*

Stage III+
Ported Head
Custom Intake Manifold
Custom Dual SMIC
Custom Dual SMIC Piping


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (GTI3309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI3309* »_
Custom Dual SMIC
Custom Dual SMIC Piping

like stock TT intercoolers? or upgraded ones?


----------



## audis488 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

Ebay 50trim ( yeah brg on the hating)
Uni 440cc file 
atp logger mani
bounch of other atp parts.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (audis488)*

^^^you should put a clamp on that PCV line.....


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (infinityman)*

did some work yesterday. Moved the fuel pump, made a new charge pipe, shaved the inlet pipe, and re-routed all the vac lines:


----------



## Autronic _A4 (Feb 27, 2009)

GT3076R .63A/R
034 tubular manifold
38mm Tial wastegate
3" downpipe


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Autronic _A4)*

EIP stage 3 kit w/. 50 trim
Unitronic 440cc tune








dont have any good pics of my bay, plus its still missing some of the parts i have to clean it up


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (NOLA_VDubber)*

Nola you're making good progress.








psst...now just peel off the excess teflon tape on dem brass fittins.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_Nola you're making good progress.








psst...now just peel off the excess teflon tape on dem brass fittins.
















i'll get it off after work this evening


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (NOLA_VDubber)*

89 golf rallye:
GT35R turbo
custom tubular manifold
007 monster intake manifold 
1000cc injectors
HALTECH EMS
++++


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (MAX_POWER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAX_POWER* »_









ive always loved your rallye. looked good in the PVW spreads too


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (boosted b5)*

Great thread!


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread! (screwball)*

I'm biased towards the "only 30R's and up are actually Big".....well.....Forced Fed is trying to make it so "only 35R's and up are actually Big"


----------



## eUROwagn (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*

(The engine bay is gonna get cleaned up soon)
Pag t25 GT3071r .64ar
Eurodyne 630cc (set at 22psi daily)
Eurojet race FMIC
Whats left..
Change intercooler piping
Stage 3 Watermeth

















_Modified by eUROwagn at 10:29 AM 5-31-2009_


_Modified by eUROwagn at 12:06 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eUROwagn)*

my old set up. fullrace manifold, gt3082 turbo, build block and aeb head, autronic sm4, direct port n2o, watermeth injection....etc...


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

sick bay!!!


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (kalamaris20vt)*

not very intersting... but it gets the job done.
this is the old setup. currently in the works forged rod install. and completely reworked engine bay with black -an fittings and hoses galore


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

AEB
gt3071 .86 a/r
apr stg 3 hardware
apr stg 3 software (soon to be Tapp 630'd)


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Just got it up and running this weekend... still dirty in these pics.
GT30, HKS housing, Tial MVS 38mm etc. etc...


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (kalamaris20vt)*

bringing this back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*

GT28R Turbo
Unitronics 630 File
0.48 A/R Turbine Housing (ported to 44mm)
T31 ATP Clone Manifold
External Wastegate w/ manual boost control.
Custom SS 2.5 inch Downpipe
QTP Exhaust Cutout
Custom SS 2.5 inch Passenger Side Inlet
Upgraded Lower Intercooler Pipe
Stock Intercooler
APR Upper Intercooler Pipe
Throttle Body Spacer (Water/Methanol to be added)
5.5L Euro. Resevoir
APR R1 Diverter Value (running off manifold)
Clutchmasters FX200 Kevlar Clutch
G60 Flywheel
Peloquin LSD
Stock Bottom End
Stock appearance





_Modified by mainstayinc at 3:34 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Durbo20vT)*

garrett t3/t4 .63ar
kinetic kit



















_Modified by BTPG at 3:18 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^^ nice!!! very clean!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BTPG)*

ill play...
custom gt2871r kit....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*

looks good, I wanted to get my AGN engine-turned but the guy wanted $400!



_Modified by l88m22vette at 3:14 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_looks good, I wanted to get my AGN engine-turned by the guy wanted $400!

90 degree grinder is your friend!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*

lol, i forgot about this thread.
finally finished mine (except for getting rid of the greddy bov)


----------



## keems (Mar 24, 2009)

Norway says hello!







this is my s3:
2.0 stroker, but with a tiny gt28rs to break in with


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (keems)*

Still one of my most favorite threads on here!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

great threat!


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (alexlm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexlm* »_great threat! 

hopefully i can contribute some time soon

Elvir


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Elvir2)*

x2


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

this thread is the bees knees.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

mines big. too bad i keep lifting the head @ 45psi for some odd reason LOL.









this is holding ~39psi boost with no spiking. notice the rpms off to the side. this was a 4k to 7800 rpm dyno pull.... 



_Modified by speeding-g60 at 2:48 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Mine. 
2000 A4 Quattro. 6spd S4 Trans, Maestro7 1000cc, Bullseye S366 w/race cover, tubular manifold, full 3" ex, FMIC, Water/Meth, 1.9L JE/Brute bottom end, Cat 3652's Ferrea 1mm os valves (all 20), mild port job.
30 psi all day/ pump



















_Modified by 16plus4v at 6:08 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yeah. the fellow Bullseye users join the fun. where is Brian? i know there are a couple more as well.... Ed (doesnt attend to matters such as this really) and Marc (autoxtrem) to name a couple.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Mine. 
2000 A4 Quattro. 6spd S4 Trans, Maestro7 1000cc, Bullseye S366 w/race cover, tubular manifold, full 3" ex, FMIC, Water/Meth, 1.9L JE/Brute bottom end, Cat 3652's Ferrea 1mm os valves (all 20), mild port job.
30 psi all day/ pump



Very nice!!!!!


----------



## 92JETTGL (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Mine,
99 passat AEB with APR flashed. On a 90 MK2 GLI Westy


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (92JETTGL)*

Where's the " Big Turbo " ?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (92JETTGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92JETTGL* »_











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*

I think somthing is missing...


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









It fell in the highway!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EF9Si)*

Corrado
Old set up
Gt35/40R
2.1L
haltech ecu
3"exh
p&p head
springs/valves/ret
AP tranny
cat 52's








Jetta
APR stage 3
meth
maestro7 440 tune
3" exh
fmic








_Modified by VRT at 1:12 AM 10-4-2009_


_Modified by VRT at 1:20 AM 10-4-2009_


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VRT)*

not complete yet but I'll play


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TTime)*

Can't edit my other post, but I figure i should add my new engine bay.

















underneath the madness.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Bejan...... I still can't get over it.. Your bay looks stock as ****!! The best part is that you blew a cleaner sniff test than a freakin Prius!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

New engine = clean emissions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

Correct.. But not that clean.. They are never that clean..


----------



## 92JETTGL (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Where's the " Big Turbo " ?


I am sorry but going from a 16V NA, the Ko3 is huge to me!!!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (92JETTGL)*

never saw this...deeehhhh. 
not kit here...3071 for now.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*

under the knife done spring 2010








the tial housing i will be running


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

You need to post more in bay shots. Who made the manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

eds car


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_You need to post more in bay shots. Who made the manifold?

the manifold is in the process of being fabed up and so is the intake manifold
here is a pic of the manifold flange








i have not took pics of the tubes yet i have not been to the shop in a week or so. scott from makk motoring is doing the fab work


_Modified by Boomdaddymack at 12:16 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*

Are you building a show car? I ask because i dont see the need for a sidewinder setup for a 3071r on a mkiv. Now ed's just above, thats obvious


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

i'm building both notice the sig all show all go


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*

I'll play. 50 trim Kinetic Kit


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boomdaddymack)*

I saw that earlier, i should have known


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

Nice! Finally, someone else from Idaho! I was born in Twin Falls. I just shot you a PM.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (inivid)*

i lived in IF for a year or so back in 95 i hated the winters in idaho


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

seems odd to have the hotside uncoated/unblanketed so close to the coil pack harness.


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

There is a heatshield not on in the pictures.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EURidahO* »_There is a heatshield not on in the pictures.


that bay looks good \man


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
that bay looks good \man

Thanks, the whole thing needs a thorough dousing of simple green though, she's filthy.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskigti4* »_my old set up. fullrace manifold, gt3082 turbo, build block and aeb head, autronic sm4, direct port n2o, watermeth injection....etc...


























who made that intake mani


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

looks like an old Momentum IM. Frankie used to run one and I think he had problems w/ it before moving to an RMR.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_looks like an old Momentum IM. Frankie used to run one and I think he had problems w/ it before moving to an RMR.

took me a sec, but its


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Yeap - Frankies old one: http://i44.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3129922


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

RMR FTW


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*

Dirty but updated.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

My heap - Needs some IC pipes and some TLC.
ATP based 50 trim setup
Big Port Head and Mani
Mafless 630cc Flash


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

My Recently Put Together turbo. T3/T4 50 trim, by Pag Parts on Eurodyne software 










Elvir


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

elvir, where did you get that tiny intake?


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (20aeman)*

Does any body have venturi style intake on their 1.8T?
I could have sworn i saw a nice set up on a black car, polished piping

Elvir


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_elvir, where did you get that tiny intake?

lol, looks pretty autozoneish to me.








If you have a 4" inlet, I found a good K&N that is short, that I use.
3.5" tall, definitely more surface area then the stubby above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
lol, looks pretty autozoneish to me.








If you have a 4" inlet, I found a good K&N that is short, that I use.
3.5" tall, definitely more surface area then the stubby above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i was thinkin more advance auto but they work good filters ive ran them on past cars plus their cheap


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

yup I have that same kn above. 
Finally my cleanest pic since I got my car back. 








link to my build thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4580813
2.0 stroke
3076r .82ar
8.5:1 JE
Eurodyne 1000cc


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

bump cause i did some werk this weekend:


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Just thought i would post a new pic of my engine bay, valve cover and APR intake manifold has been painted black etc.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (DK_GTI_racer)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
lol, looks pretty autozoneish to me.








If you have a 4" inlet, I found a good K&N that is short, that I use.
3.5" tall, definitely more surface area then the stubby above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I run the same one!!!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.V-Dub* »_










cts kit...
i was lookin at the pic n i was like damn that bay is empty i havent seen one shaved that much and then i was like oooooooo hahahahahahah


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (mainstayinc)*

I can't exactly update/edit my OP, for obvious reasons.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I guess I should update too. GT3076R T3 Twin Scroll


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Still In The Works, But Here's Some... 




























*edit Been doin werk :heart:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

2002 VW GTI 1.8t

Engine:
* IE 19mm Rods w/ rifle drilling
* OEM Rings/ OEM Pistons
* Calico Crank Bearings
* Near new 06A Block, Cleaned, Honed, and Dipped
* Garrett GT2860 from APR stg3
* Forge 007 Diverter Valve
* APR Inconel Stg3 Exhaust Manifold
* APR Stg3 Intake Pipe (powder coated blue, + APR Heat Shield)
* APR stg3 upturn intake pipe (ceramic coated black)
* APR Stg3 Silicone Intake
* APR Stg3 MAF Housing + Air Horn in stock airbox (MAF housing powdercoated blue)
* K&N Air Filter
* APR Silicone Turbo -> Pancake
* APR Silicone Pancake -> FMIC
* APR Silicone FMIC -> Waterbottle Area
* Custom Welded Aluminum Pipe Waterbottle Area -> Throttle Body
* INA 90 degree 3" -> 2.5" taper Throttle Body Adapter
* APR 'U' FMIC* Custom Waterproof MAP Connector (APR style likes to break) pigtail to soldered MAP @ FMIC bottom
* INA 70mm Throttle Body (from RS4) + Adapter
* Thermotech sleeving for water hoses and oil lines (near hot stuff)
* Custom Throttle Body Gasket INA adapter -> RMR Manifold
* RMR small port intake Manifold
* 42DD Inline Vacuum Manifold
* Painless Performance Circuit Breaker/ Fuse Block/ Ignition Relay (Every device on its own circuit...my last car burnt down due to electrical. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN AGAIN!)
* Labonte Motorsports 30PSI Map based Water/ Meth
* 830cc Genesis injectors
* Unitronics 830 MAF'less tune (setup for 70mm TB, RMR intake mani, and meth)
* Greddy Profec Spec S EBC
* ARP Head Studs* Summit Racing -6AN Adapters and OEM line adapters for fueling
* Summit Racing AQP fuel lines
* IE Manual Timing Belt Kit
* IE Block Breather Adapter
* Custom 3/4" Weatherhead Oil Hose PCV setup
* RMR Fuel Rail + RMR FPR adapter w/ OEM 3Bar FPR
* Innovative Motorsports LC1 + G5 Gauge
* 42DD Boost Gauge Restrictor
* All vacuum lines are 3mm and 5mm black silicone from forcefed engineering
* 034 Street Series Dogbone + Motor Mounts
* Autotech Peg Vernier Adjustable Cam
* Custom 3" Exhaust w/ resonator, borla exhaust, and stock cat
* Valve cover off AWW (screw down coil pack style) Powdercoated blue @ Specialized Coatings, Huntington Beach, CA
* Quaife LSD in O2J
* Metal water pump
* Fluidampr Pulley


Suspension
* Bilstein sport shocks and struts
* Eibach Sport Springs (1" drop)
* R32 Front and Rear control arm bushings
* R32 Strut Bushings


Wheels/ Tires
*225/40R-18 Bridgestone Potenza RE760 Sport XL Tires
*OZ Superlegerra 18" Wheels w/ gloss dark machine grey powder coating (Specialized Coatings, Huntington Beach, CA)

Body
* 20AE Body Kit (to be installed soon) (Reflex Silver)
* Crystal Clear Side Markers
* Head dipped and all valve seats replaced and rehoned
* Helix Glass replacement headlight lenses
* Blue tinted aspheric rear view mirrors
* Tinted Windows all around
* Bosal Hidden Hitch (Yes, my GTI tows my catamaran)

Interior/ Stereo
* 20AE Aluminum Trim all around
* New South Performance Column Pod
* New South Performance Vent Pod
* Innovative G5 AF gauge (in vent pod)
* VDO Vision Series Vac/ Boost Gauge in Column Pod. (w/ 42dd perfect match blue LED)
* TUA-T550HD HD Radio
* Alpine 150.4 Amplifier (installed where old monsoon amp went)
* Single DIN cubbie on top of radio
* Focal 165A1 Access 6.5 Two-Way Component System (front doors)
* Dampifier Pro in all doors and body panels
* Alpine CDA-9887 head unit
* Alpine iPod cable + RCA-> Mini cable routed to inside of armrest


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll play too, this was last summer after install of my kit, got to drive it a whole 3500 miles this last season (stupid work):banghead:




And now this winter since the car is garaged all 9 months of it:laugh: A little wire tuck action



And will throw in a pic of my Turbo and manifold



Soon I should be getting my SEM manifold and 70mm TB, also going to remove my hydrolic tensioner with 3500 miles on it and go manual tensioner, and maybe dowel the crank, and toss on my Fluidampr and maybe get water meth and mount in trunk along with my battery


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

:grinsanta:


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in! T3s60, ATP Mani, Uni 630 File










New Intake Mani and Fuel tweaks coming soon...


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Bump For MOAR Sexy Engine Bays


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

FFE t4 top mount with a complete 4 inch exhaust


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

ill play. just and ATP mani with a Billet 6057


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

this thread is killing me! theres some pretty nice setups in here. The b5 will get its BT treatment very soon. i just need work to slowdown so i can have time to install it!


----------



## 30rMKIV (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

The Original Tube manifold A4 1.8t and still going almost 7 years later. Was making around 650awhp till I kept blowing up 01A transmissions. lol

A few years ago









Coil pack change last year.










Now going to be changing to a new Full-Race Twin Scroll T4 manifold with a internal WG EFR 8374.
Will update pics of the new setup when I have some that I can share with everyone. The ones I have are of the manifold being mocked up and with a 7064.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

kleckers69 said:


> *HS Tuning 2871r BT kit*
> my build Included:
> Shearer Fabrications T3 Tubular Manifold with flange for 44mm w/g
> Shearer Fabrications downpipe
> ...







What are the dimenions of the filter you used? It looks like the perfect size for my setup.


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

BoostinBejan said:


> I can't exactly update/edit my OP, for obvious reasons.


 this engine is a thing of beauty. Made me tear up a bit. Cant wait to start my build. One more month!


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Almost done, nothing impressive, and REALLY dirty (for now) Hopefully can start her up for the first time in almost a month. After that, time to reroute things 
EMUSA 50 Trim 
VF FMIC 
42DD catch can 
38mm EWG open dump 
Eurodyne 630cc mafless(coming soon)


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

that shizzle didnt look like that when i saw it a month ago!!!!!

looks sweet.

ESPECIALLY in a MK1 Jetta.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

thanks man!!!!! that means alot comin from you bro.

had chad work his paint magic on some items...came out way better than i expected.now jus find the tiny issue and then hit the dyno.

you on our neighbor island yes?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Great white, really like how clean/functional it looks :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ty!:beer:


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ty!:beer:


Really digging that MK1, shes a beaut


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer:

from birth till death..brought home in one i'll die in one.32 year love affair. driving em for 16 years nonstop.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta GTI that is one sexy Dub, I really like the white valvecover ect in the bay:thumbup: Nice work


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ty sir!!:beer::beer: 
alot of sick bays in here!! after 2 years it needed a refresh!:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ LOL that white is pretty sick!:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

thanks dude!!:beer::beer:


----------



## vladGTI (Feb 9, 2011)

Work in progress


----------



## MP. (Feb 9, 2011)

^ WTF?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

1.8t in a MK5 Hmmmm.... :thumbup:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

IM pretty sure that is a Vw Polo with a Mk5 style front bumper.


----------



## vladGTI (Feb 9, 2011)

It's a VW Polo GTI 1.8T 150 Hp  mean little machine 










Here is another Polo


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

i look at this thread and uuuuughhh.....sauce. 

lots of good looking builds. :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Can't wait to post up my BW S256 with the polished housing.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

vladGTI said:


> It's a VW Polo GTI 1.8T 150 Hp  mean little machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those polo's are some kool little cars! i don't like hatchbacks but it does look better than the GTI's that we have in the US:thumbup:


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> Those polo's are some kool little cars! i don't like hatchbacks but it does look better than the GTI's that we have in the US:thumbup:


Dude, I think the same thing every time I see one over here. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

inivid said:


> Dude, I think the same thing every time I see one over here. :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

Three3Se7en;6990744:beer: said:


> Can't wait to post up my BW S256 with the polished housing.


BW FTW! here's a little motivation
My S256 .55AR V-band polished 
















work in progress










eace:

-Judd
1K :beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ u left out a "[":laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> BW FTW! here's a little motivation
> My S256 with the polished housing
> IMG]http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb192/juddfyah/SDC10332.jpg[/IMG]
> eace:
> ...


lemme fix that for you!

My S256 with the polished housing








eace:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

That exhaust housing polished too? Can't tell on my phone.


----------



## grizzlyone (Nov 9, 2002)

Right before I finished it:


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

meh


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Dub-Nub said:


> meh


I like! Clean as sh*t!:thumbup:


----------



## Panerai (Oct 22, 2010)

Mine isnt that clean, but is respectable none the less haha 










420whp packed in a Passat wagon


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

Built by SEM


----------



## bklyndubbin (Dec 1, 2008)

clean setup, dirty bay:thumbup: 
BW s256 turbo, IE rods, custom log manifold, audi tt intake mani, 3" straight to 2.5 muffler (i know), 630cc inj with eurodyne ecu, bosch 044 inline, greddy type s, tial 38mm, greddy profec b... 390whp


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that FMIC is HUGE! :thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


>


 Yours is a beauty for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

bklyndubbin said:


> clean setup, dirty bay:thumbup:
> BW s256 turbo, IE rods, custom log manifold, audi tt intake mani, 3" straight to 2.5 muffler (i know), 630cc inj with eurodyne ecu, bosch 044 inline, greddy type s, tial 38mm, greddy profec b... 390whp


 I need a core like that:laugh:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*heres mine pag 50 trim, 630 cc, walbro inline, eurodyne, brute rods etc*

still have to sort out some wiring on top of battery but its coming along


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

ill play, before winter build. updates coming soon. 50trim


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

FastAndFurious said:


> still have to sort out some wiring on top of battery but its coming along


Nice bay it's so shiny. What catch can are you running?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

arnold from pagparts made the catch can, then i had it polished


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I can add mine finally. CTS 50 trim, adapter pipe to stock style IC routing. Stock looking to the untrained eye


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> I can add mine finally. CTS 50 trim, adapter pipe to stock style IC routing. Stock looking to the untrained eye


looking good


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

most recent


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

vwturbowolf said:


> most recent


Nom Nom Nom


----------



## porno_ster (Oct 27, 2004)

2.0L, Turbonetics 50-trim...


----------



## AGU t3t4 (May 1, 2011)

Hello everybody I'm a newbie on the site. Tell me what you think it's all the way from South Africa. 

AGU t3t4
RC 550 injectors
Turbonetics wastegate


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

AGU t3t4 said:


> Hello everybody I'm a newbie on the site. Tell me what you think it's all the way from South Africa.
> 
> AGU t3t4
> RC 550 injectors
> Turbonetics wastegate


Nice!!
What brakes are you running??


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## AGU t3t4 (May 1, 2011)

CorrieG60 said:


> Nice!!
> What brakes are you running??


Thanks Corrie.

Running Audi RS4 385mm rotors with 8 pot calipers.
Brake pads are EBC yellow stuff.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Been Doing A Little Work Under The Hood... Figured I'd Post Some Updated Pictures & Bump My Fav Thread  :thumbup:


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Old setup: (537whp @ 27psi)
- AEB built head
- 1.8T built block (still 1.8L)
- PTE 6169 turbo
- 830cc's
- Novitech Tuning intake manifold
- Haltech stand alone

Building new setup as we speak (shooting for 650whp+)




















More pics here: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.122201611141454.16126.122198671141748&type=1


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

inovillo said:


> Old setup: (537whp @ 27psi)
> - AEB built head
> - 1.8T built block (still 1.8L)
> - PTE 6169 turbo
> ...




Very Sick .... How Much Did That I.Manifold Run You ??


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

once i get my trans back together i will update my picture ..again


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Teh_Chris said:


> Very Sick .... How Much Did That I.Manifold Run You ??


We built it in-house using RMR parts :thumbup:


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

inovillo said:


> We built it in-house using RMR parts :thumbup:


Nice ... i wood love one like that


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's a new one. Since the old setup I have added an SEM, 70mm TB, 3071R, Snow W/M and a MS-IBC boost controller.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

inovillo said:


> Old setup: (537whp @ 27psi)
> Building new setup as we speak (shooting for 650whp+)
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup: me likey


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

desertdubs_C said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: me likey


Thanks man, I bought the car almost falling apart about 6 years ago... it's come a looooong way ! :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

inovillo said:


> Old setup: (537whp @ 27psi)
> - AEB built head
> - 1.8T built block (still 1.8L)
> - PTE 6169 turbo
> ...


That Greddy BOV looks so clean:thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

inovillo said:


> Thanks man, I bought the car almost falling apart about 6 years ago... it's come a looooong way ! :thumbup:


I hope to one day have my Mk4 this clean. Soon when I get back to the states I'm starting my build thread. Can't wait. I remember seeing your car in a recent issue of Eurotuner. Starred at the pictures for looking at all the detail and quality work. Nice job again


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

Still in the works but getting there.....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TTime said:


> Still in the works but getting there.....


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

Here's mine!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

EF9Si said:


> Here's mine!



^^^ :thumbup::beer: what turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Just want to thank the guys @ CTS for the kit thy sent me in the UK





























Engine is 

2067cc
870cc injectors 
Ported AEB head inc valves and spring kit
CTS hardware kit
GTX3076r Turbo
R32 T/B
Twin fuel pumps
AEM WMI

Yet to be mapped, ( booked in for the 5th Sept )

Thank again


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

all these stock intake manifolds..such a bummer for some great setups


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm going to build one when i get time


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Pagparts s256 kit Uni 830


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

^^ Details on your intake mani?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

AEB runners, Round plenum. Bought from a guy on here. Arnold fixed it a bit for me as it used to be longer.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

DSC00706 by A. Baker, on Flickr


DSC00700 by A. Baker, on Flickr


Old config:

087 by A. Baker, on Flickr


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

amazing thread i need to start getting stuff powder coated


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> amazing thread i need to start getting stuff powder coated


 Hit us up man we are only like 1.5 hours from you and can meet half way if needed.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

20thgti2376 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't post mine yet.  
Still need parts


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

20thgti2376 said:


>


 Dude! Luv this! Killer setup and great color break up. I'm a huge fan of blk bays and the green breaks it up perfectly :beer:


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

Sickest engine bay on vortex by far.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

jettaman18t said:


> Sickest engine bay on vortex by far.


 meh there was better back in the day


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

Well its definitely the best one ive seen in a while, but maybe i dont spend enough time on vortex haha.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Pagparts s256 kit Uni 830


 is your fuel pump just hanging?


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

velocity196 said:


> Dude! Luv this! Killer setup and great color break up. I'm a huge fan of blk bays and the green breaks it up perfectly :beer:


 Its getting fully shaved,smoothed,and painted soon....and all the green i am powdering pearl white to match my wheels and cage.....thanks for the support guys


----------



## fox-16v (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

ForVWLife said:


> is your fuel pump just hanging?


 Sure is...:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

fox-16v said:


>


 mmmm, spiffy :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Sure is...:laugh:


 uhhh ok? not really the smartest thing in the world 

considering you could get clamps for a bracket at home depot to prevent


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Secure it somehow, vibrations and movement could lead to the hose breaking and fuel spraying all over your hot engine bay. The end result would be this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0CqyIr4v6g&feature=related


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

No worries guys. The car is not done. :thumbup: Thanks for looking out. I have the brackets to mount the pump, but I'm thinking about moving it to the stock fuel filter location.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

another angle:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

NOLA_VDubber said:


> another angle:


 diggin the new setup. i need to get up off my ass and remove my coolant ball


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

^I came up with an overall plan for the bay, then started doing things bit by bit...an hour here and there after work, etc. It took three months or so to get there, but it was much less stressful than doing a series of all day attacks


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good. What did you do with the fuel pump in the bay? Move it to the fuel filter location?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

nebio_b5 said:


> Looks good. What did you do with the fuel pump in the bay? Move it to the fuel filter location?


it can still be seen next to timing belt. If you look real close the connectors are still present, its just pushed back more.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

NOLA_VDubber said:


> another angle:


lookin good dude. get tired of the wrinkle red agn? now you just need to do a wire tuck.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

Dub-Nub said:


> it can still be seen next to timing belt. If you look real close the connectors are still present, its just pushed back more.


Yep, I was planning on mounting it to the motor mount, but ended up just heat-shielding everything and tying it off to the AC lines. 




BMP20th said:


> lookin good dude. get tired of the wrinkle red agn? now you just need to do a wire tuck.


yea lol. I really just don't see a wire tuck in my future tbh. This is tucked enough for me..for the time being, I suppose :laugh:


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

here is mine


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

NOLA_VDubber said:


> another angle:


Classy :thumbup::heart:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Dub-Nub said:


> it can still be seen next to timing belt. If you look real close the connectors are still present, its just pushed back more.


Man you got some good eyes. Thanks



NOLA_VDubber said:


> Yep, I was planning on mounting it to the motor mount, but ended up just heat-shielding everything and tying it off to the AC lines.
> yea lol. I really just don't see a wire tuck in my future tbh. This is tucked enough for me..for the time being, I suppose :laugh:


I think a wire tuck would be icing on the cake, but the bay does look good as is.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

What are you guys using to wrap your wires? Is it some sort of fabric tape? Looks good where multiple wires can be bundled together.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

sabbySC said:


> What are you guys using to wrap your wires? Is it some sort of fabric tape? Looks good where multiple wires can be bundled together.


dr-25


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

NOLA_VDubber said:


> Yep, I was planning on mounting it to the motor mount, but ended up just heat-shielding everything and tying it off to the AC lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im in the air with the color of my agn. i really like the read wrinkle powdercoat but i feel its just too much for my bay and keeping it clean may be a daunting task. i have a few other ideas though. 

have you thought about the 2.0t coil packs? i think i have a solution for those running the agn. shoot me a pm about it.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

^I'm in the beginning stages of buying and renovating a house, so I think my car funds are just about tapped out. Maybe one day. I'd still like to get an intake cam eventually as well as a few other goodies


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> What are you guys using to wrap your wires? Is it some sort of fabric tape? Looks good where multiple wires can be bundled together.


I've actually been using friction tape (3M stuff available at autozone)


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Not fully complete but pretty much there


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

looks good forom what i can see:thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

stealthmagic27 said:


> Not fully complete but pretty much there


Very clean. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

my old setup


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

1.8t gtilove said:


>


That header manifold is f**kin sick! :what:


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

1.8t gtilove said:


>


 
What kinda coil wire system is that ... I like it alot


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

i'm not going to be much help as i took these pics around 5 years ago and don't remember all the specs of the build. i do know he had standalone and wired the whole car like old hotrods where you don't ground the frame or engine. sorry i can't help more


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sick bays :thumbup::beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

That tube mani car was user: Lag

Just search his name, it's all there. He parted that stuff 18months ago I think so some of it should be part of some other build. I thought it was a T4 based manifold and a wonking Bullseye turbo.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

screwball said:


> That tube mani car was user: Lag
> 
> Just search his name, it's all there. He parted that stuff 18months ago I think so some of it should be part of some other build. I thought it was a T4 based manifold and a wonking Bullseye turbo.


thanks, i couldn't for the life of me remember his user name :thumbup:


----------



## Hagel907 (Apr 1, 2011)

great thread!


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Boomdaddymack said:


>


that side swept manifold is SICK 
:heart:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Those running AN fuel lines to the rail, how far did you run the lines and hardline adapters into the frame rail opening?


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Lines only go down just they pop out from under the car, mostly looks than anything else.

I used 5/16"hardline adapters from earls. Theyre kinda a pita to get onto the rail cause the OD isnt quite 5/16

Im going to have someone weld on some -6an fittings for now until i get a different rail.

Hope that helps !


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

stealthmagic27 said:


> Lines only go down just they pop out from under the car, mostly looks than anything else.
> 
> I used 5/16"hardline adapters from earls. Theyre kinda a pita to get onto the rail cause the OD isnt quite 5/16
> 
> ...


I have a fuel rail with welded AN fittings and the lines already made up. My lines however will go about a foot in to the frame well and I am debating if the is to far in or not. just incase there are leaks.


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

why not


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

stunner247 said:


> why not


Clean as hell :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Teh_Chris said:


> Clean as hell :thumbup::thumbup:


x2 #1stunner what wha wha what lol :beer:


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Bump for moar


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

1.8t gtilove said:


>


Wow that brings back some memories!! :heart:


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Lag said:


> Wow that brings back some memories!! :heart:


Love it man ... Any insight on the coil wire system


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

Teh_Chris said:


> Love it man ... Any insight on the coil wire system


its a standalone engine management system, using aftermarket coil packs (not individual ignition coils )


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

You guys are fancy!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

real fancy


----------



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

*2001 gt2871r*









By steve10186 at 2011-10-20

Looked at this thread lots of times, thought Id throw in a pic this time around


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mystery chip 1.8t said:


>


^^^ :thumbup::beer: Super Clean


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Can I play with you guys? Baby turbo but serious power. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Frankenturbo F23 with aeb and ... well too many things. 325whp and 310lb/ft of torque.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is my not to big 50trim setup.

Specs in my sig.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

my current setup


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

lookin good man


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

@vdubbed Lookin clean!


----------



## -03 tq (Jul 25, 2009)

*b6*


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

mmmm


----------



## SHAUNYBOY (Oct 12, 2004)

Not as fancy as most of the setups here, but it gets the Job done.
JettaIII 1.8T AUG
GT28
440cc greentops
standalone management
(Dont mind the filthy waterbottle)


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vdubed13 said:


> my current setup


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

It's all about the rust - don't sleep on daily drivers!

AEB
RMR 70mm
50 trim
PAG Setup


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> It's all about the rust - don't sleep on daily drivers!
> 
> AEB
> RMR 70mm
> ...


LOL! :beer:


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

Built motor and head, Garrett 60trim


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

wtf is coming out of your oil cap??


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

my balls!!!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Its prolly a 2.0ltr? oil cap that has the vent provision for the valve cover.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Whiz wheeling your ATP manifold off the car will result in such an awesome display of a rusted engine bay. That's after 2 power washings too, this chasis goes right off a cliff the day I part it out...

B5 or B6 A4 cannot come soon enough....


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> wtf is coming out of your oil cap??





screwball said:


> Its prolly a 2.0ltr? oil cap that has the vent provision for the valve cover.


Yes it is a breather hose, i thought i was having an issue with crank case pressure so i made sure it was breathing enough. i put a new oil cap back on with no vent after i took this picture.


----------



## audis3gr (Feb 23, 2009)

1.8lt forged 
agu full valvetrain 
pte 6162bb 
515whp @2.1bar


----------



## imalleuro'd (Nov 8, 2010)

It's undergoing a lot of changes right now. 

It was an ATP based 50 trim setup, Eurojet Street FMIC, 3'' catless exhaust, Revo Stage 3 and 550cc injectors. 

It is going to be a CTS T3 top mount based setup, Custom 3'' Vbanded downpipe, Custom FMIC 3'' cold and 2.5'' hot side pipes, Turbo XS RFL or HKS SSQV bov (haven't decided just yet), Eurodyne 630cc MAFless tune, Siemens 630s, SAI - Secondary o2 - EVAP all deleted.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

imalleuro'd said:


> It's undergoing a lot of changes right now.
> 
> 
> It is going to be a CTS T3 top mount based setup, Custom 3'' Vbanded downpipe, Custom FMIC 3'' cold and 2.5'' hot side pipes, Turbo XS RFL or HKS SSQV bov (haven't decided just yet), Eurodyne 630cc MAFless tune, Siemens 630s, SAI - Secondary o2 - EVAP all deleted.


 
i made your new down pipe :wave: and my suggestion for a bov is the tial 50 mm or the turbosmart raceport .... none of the twizler sounding bs for me !!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

oh I hate you guys with all your powdercoated/painted bliss. I hit a bird going to homedepot today and it looks like my engine bay is full of feathers. and rust. still.


----------



## imalleuro'd (Nov 8, 2010)

screwball said:


> oh I hate you guys with all your powdercoated/painted bliss. I hit a bird going to homedepot today and it looks like my engine bay is full of feathers. and rust. still.


 Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> oh I hate you guys with all your powdercoated/painted bliss. I hit a bird going to homedepot today and it looks like my engine bay is full of feathers. and rust. still.





imalleuro'd said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


 :laugh:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Not that big... 
Garrett 50trim AR 0.63 stage 3 
ATP clone manifold 
Siemens Deka's 630cc 









Not the best pic either


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mods on sig...


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

For the B5 BT's, does anyone have pics of where they are running there air filter? I know it drop's in the front but Im curious about the not so much room we have! Starting to piece mine together as we speak


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

a4e3y5 said:


> Mods on sig...


 :beer:


----------



## krazykarlinthekorner (Aug 10, 2010)

Built this for a customer


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's two new pics of mine, still want to do some more tidying up and get my new meth controller installed, but it's looking better.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Nice :thumbup: I love the CTS BT CAI


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Not done lots of custom work check my build link for details and lots of pics


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ :beer: Garrett 50 FTW


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

I know 50 trim havent even drove the car yet and I want more. Already saving for aeb head and a 3076.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

one_fast_vw said:


> I know 50 trim havent even drove the car yet and I want more. Already saving for aeb head and a 3076.


 :facepalm: lol


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

I know I need to get a new hobby. Lol


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^  :beer: 

looks super clean, but i hope you have plans for a turbo blanket and/or wrapping that o2 pipe.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

[


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

heres a couple in progress pics. a long road ahead to finish. all it takes is time, that i dont have lol.


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW^


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

stunner247 said:


> WOW^


 I second that WOW. Wicked clean bay. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Islandsilvia (Sep 8, 2010)

RHD AGU mk4 gti...............still a work in progress to get it cleaned up. TDO6 20G T3 flanged Mitsubishi turbo. OBX equal length manifold (weighs 16 lbs)


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

yes im whoring it out eace:


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^  :beer:
> 
> looks super clean, but i hope you have plans for a turbo blanket and/or wrapping that o2 pipe.


 Thanks. Turbo hotside is coated. No plans for downpipe coating or wrap. I have a Garrett turbo blanket i might throw on there 



desertdubs_C said:


> I second that WOW. Wicked clean bay. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Third The WOW!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

vdubguy97 said:


> Thanks. Turbo hotside is coated. No plans for downpipe coating or wrap. I have a Garrett turbo blanket i might throw on there


 i would think that hotside pipe would get really hot being that close to the exhaust/turbine housing, but if it runs good it runs good. sure does look good. :beer: FL VDUBS :thumbup:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

This thread is a great inspiration.

Time to start saving :thumbup:


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, some great bays in here some longitudinal love, still a work in progress:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^^ WHOOOAAAA :beer::thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^^ WHOOOAAAA :beer::thumbup:


I second that!


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

stkshftgti said:


> Wow, some great bays in here some longitudinal love, still a work in progress:


Damn now I feel the need to pull my engine again and make it all perdy  Very Nice!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^^ WHOOOAAAA :beer::thumbup:


X100000000000000


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't think I've posted my work in progress on here yet. Need to finish tucking driver side, clean everything up / remove the seam sealer, etc. and then respray the bay. Hopefully by the end of summer. Camera phone pic btw










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Don't think I've posted my work in progress on here yet. Need to finish tucking driver side, clean everything up / remove the seam sealer, etc. and then respray the bay. Hopefully by the end of summer. Camera phone pic btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spy manual boost controller??


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

desertdubs_C said:


> I spy manual boost controller??


Nice manifold I got the same one just different runners:thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is my most recent!!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

desertdubs_C said:


> I spy manual boost controller??


Yes sir. Want to eventually switch to an electronic multi stage one.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

vdubguy97 said:


>


this is nice :thumbup:

but can the stock tank pump and lines support the ie surge tank there?

and ive never seen them mounted vertically like this


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

ForVWLife said:


> this is nice :thumbup:
> 
> but can the stock tank pump and lines support the ie surge tank there?
> 
> and ive never seen them mounted vertically like this


Thanks :beer:

OEM fuel pump is pumping near or at 0psi to surge tank, where 044 takes care of supplying required rail psi. 

Can be mounted either vertical or horizontal with no effect or differences in performance.


----------



## 1.8T_Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

Almost complete. Just having issues with putting the coupler and intake pipe in.

:thumbup: to Tom for helping me with some of the issues that I had.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

1.8T_Guy said:


> Almost complete. Just having issues with putting the coupler and intake pipe in.
> 
> :thumbup: to Tom for helping me with some of the issues that I had.


Run your oil feed along the driver side of the block under all the wiring and hose you're going over. Will look better and it should give you a little more slack.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

1.8T_Guy said:


> Almost complete. Just having issues with putting the coupler and intake pipe in.
> 
> :thumbup: to Tom for helping me with some of the issues that I had.


:beer::beer:



schwartzmagic said:


> Run your oil feed along the driver side of the block under all the wiring and hose you're going over. Will look better and it should give you a little more slack.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


:thumbup: mine is ran just like you described


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Mine too:
Link


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: mine is ran just like you described


Same here, :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8T_Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

schwartzmagic said:


> Run your oil feed along the driver side of the block under all the wiring and hose you're going over. Will look better and it should give you a little more slack.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Don't think I've posted my work in progress on here yet. Need to finish tucking driver side, clean everything up / remove the seam sealer, etc. and then respray the bay. Hopefully by the end of summer. Camera phone pic btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Driveway Queen !!!!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

HidRo said:


> Mine too:
> Link





codergfx said:


> Same here, :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is mine, almost finished, everything is in my sig


----------



## this is my new username (Apr 11, 2006)

Panerai said:


> Mine isnt that clean, but is respectable none the less haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd like this set up for my wagon..


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine is finally done just need to break it in and get it tuned.I got to much to list so check my build its in my sig


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

It'll never be finished but sadly she must go. :banghead:


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

K20017 said:


> It'll never be finished but sadly she must go. :banghead:


 Nice pretty much the setup i Plan to do on my GLI once im done turboing my 3.0 12v VR6. WhAt kinda power u tossin down


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't know, haven't had the time to dyno it yet or take it down the track :facepalm: 

Maybe in the near future. But car needs to go by August. I hate putting so much time into something then having to let it go. :' (


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

K20017 said:


> Don't know, haven't had the time to dyno it yet or take it down the track :facepalm:
> 
> Maybe in the near future. But car needs to go by August. I hate putting so much time into something then having to let it go. :' (


 :'( sad times


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> Mine is finally done just need to break it in and get it tuned.I got to much to list so check my build its in my sig


 Set up looks good. What strut bar is that?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Set up looks good. What strut bar is that?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 its a gtt in the uk link 

http://www.gtt.uk.com/acatalog/ENGINE_COMPARTMENT.html


----------



## nopantsdougie (Nov 17, 2006)

just trying to get it running with eurodyne now. (if anyone knows someone with a 75mm throttle body and eurodyne please let me know need maps for airflow. thanks) 

still needs some powdercoating done but its all there now.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

^^^ Sweet! Nice and clean!


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


>


 Do you happen to have any closeups of your heater core fittings? 

Car looks great, shaved bay really makes things look nice.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

sabbySC said:


> Do you happen to have any closeups of your heater core fittings?
> 
> Car looks great, shaved bay really makes things look nice.


 They are from MAKK motoring but i believe IE makes them now aswell


----------



## nopantsdougie (Nov 17, 2006)

L.I.VW13 said:


> They are from MAKK motoring but i believe IE makes them now aswell


 ie sells the ones makk motoring makes. they ship right from makk


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

nopantsdougie said:


> ie sells the ones makk motoring makes. they ship right from makk


 I got all my billet coolant parts from jrm:thumbup: and they make custom parts 
Link :thumbup: http://www.jrmfabrication.com/?page_id=42


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

works of art ^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Crowded and messy compared to most on here, but this is mine 
 
IMG_2780 by isaacpettit, on Flickr 

My brother blew up the engine so I bought these 
 
IMG_0446 by isaacpettit, on Flickr 
 
IMG_0445 by isaacpettit, on Flickr 

its a never ending, rarely running, fun while driving project. Thanks for the inspiration! 

Isaac


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^still looks kool :thumbup: why did you go with the optima blue top? aren't those marine/boat batteries?


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, Its been an excellent battery. I had an optima on another of my cars and it was great. A bit pricy, but volt meter always reads 14 volts or so. Plus I dont have a vag com cable so if the battery dies its a pain in the a$$ to reset the throttle control


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

vr6 3.0 said:


> Thanks, Its been an excellent battery. I had an optima on another of my cars and it was great. A bit pricy, but volt meter always reads 14 volts or so. Plus I dont have a vag com cable so if the battery dies its a pain in the a$$ to reset the throttle control


 glad this is really coming together still.wish i was in the east coast still so we could have at it

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

mine as it sits now. almost complete.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> ^still looks kool :thumbup: why did you go with the optima blue top? aren't those marine/boat batteries?


 They are a deep cycle battery pretty much the same as the yellow top. The redtop is the truth. I have run many yellow and red and red wins the race. The redtop is a true "starting" battery. On a deep cycle battery, if it doesn't get completely discharged before recharged the battery life will be shortened.. Once the yellow top cranks your whip it gets recharged:thumbup:. That being said I have had some yellow tops last a long time...


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

vr6 3.0 said:


> Crowded and messy compared to most on here, but this is mine
> 
> IMG_2780 by isaacpettit, on Flickr
> 
> ...


 It may be crowded and messy but IMO your car is much cooler then most on this thread....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

My new engine bay GT3076r


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> My new engine bay GT3076r


 :beer::thumbup:


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> glad this is really coming together still.wish i was in the east coast still so we could have at it


 Im getting married this summer, and am still in Japan, so progress hit a speed bump. But after thinking about it for a while, and looking around I realized mk1s are getting harder to come by, so I am going to keep mine. My dad has had his vw for the last 34 years, other have come and gone but he has kept the one, and for me, this rabbit is probably "the one". 




Twopnt016v said:


> It may be crowded and messy but IMO your car is much cooler then most on this thread....:thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks! 

Cheers, 
Isaac :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yup... i'm trying to start collecting some hatches and such asap in order to restore and swap and have my fleet for life. 

if you stol in honolulu on the way back..hit me up dude. we will grab a beer


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> yup... i'm trying to start collecting some hatches and such asap in order to restore and swap and have my fleet for life.
> 
> if you stol in honolulu on the way back..hit me up dude. we will grab a beer


 Gonne be there July 30- Aug 5 actually for my honeymoon. Not sure if the wifey will let me play cars while we are there though:laugh::beer:


----------



## gli_pj (Apr 8, 2009)

Not the cleanest but I still love it,,,, more progress to come


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice engine bay :beer: but you have to ditch that front lip :thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> Nice engine bay :beer: but you have to ditch that front lip :thumbup:


 ^What Tom said...You've got a good start on the engine bay. You can get good power out of the turbo you have.


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

this is what it looked like a while back 









now i sprayed my IC piping with black textured paint, chaged the washer bottle and put the w/m in. 









and an overall pic: 









I tried to keep a sort-of sleeper look... 

Mods: 

50 trim, 38mm external WG with screamer pipe, FMIC, 3' turboback exhaust, 3' maf, 630cc siemens fuel injectors, walbro 255l/h, SAI, N249, N112, PCV deleted, stage 2 progressive aem w/m kit,forge splitter with relocation kit (actually got one that doesn't leak) bmc panel filter with custom CAI piping, ground kit.


----------



## gli_pj (Apr 8, 2009)

desertdubs_C said:


> ^What Tom said...You've got a good start on the engine bay. You can get good power out of the turbo you have.


 
haha, thanks guys, I'm actually putting the stock GLI lip back on next month when she goes to the body shop. :laugh:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

love it


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I know I am not a 1.8t, but we dont have fun threads like this in the VR6 24v part of town


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

mines getting there slowly haha


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

vw polo gti from romania  









more about this care you can se here 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.165526723497923.46836.119869758063620&type=3 
www.boosted.ro


----------



## Royce44 (Jun 18, 2012)

Really clean bays on here guys. Be proud. We all know how much time and money big turbo builds take up. Heres mine, 



















Keep meaning to take better photos from higher above. It's got a custom ceramic coated mani and down pipe with a 38mm wg and screamer. Just running it in till it's mapped in September time. The red silicone is being replaced for black and also deleting the coolant tank.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

^ what exhaust manifold is that?


----------



## Royce44 (Jun 18, 2012)

It's a custom one


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Royce44 said:


> Really clean bays on here guys. Be proud. We all know how much time and money big turbo builds take up. Heres mine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how hot does the intercooler pipe get right above manifold?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

done minus headlights and such.


----------



## Royce44 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dub-Nub said:


> how hot does the intercooler pipe get right above manifold?


 It's been wrapped with reflective heat wrap now.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

holy ****, bud. looks great. looks lightyears better than the last build (that seems forever ago). :thumbup:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

inivid said:


> holy ****, bud. looks great. looks lightyears better than the last build (that seems forever ago). :thumbup:


 I assume that's directed towards me, thank you!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

zerb said:


> done minus headlights and such.


 Love the setup and the colors:thumbup: 
Looks clean


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Mine is finally done just need to break it in and get it tuned.I got to much to list so check my build its in my sig


 Mine put down 450hp to the wheels then I blew cylinder 3 racing it couldn't tell how fast I was going but MPH and rpm where all the way down :facepalm: 
Back to the drawing board


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

heyyyy, I can finally contribute to this thread! 









excuse the mess, eagerly threw everything in there so I could drive it. Ran out of patience.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> Mine put down 450hp to the wheels then I blew cylinder 3 racing it couldn't tell how fast I was going but MPH and rpm where all the way down :facepalm:
> Back to the drawing board


 what fuel rail is that?


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

boostperformance said:


> I know I am not a 1.8t, but we dont have fun threads like this in the VR6 24v part of town


 Can you give us some more info about the fluid cans you're using?


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a few pictures of my 50 Trim that was just built. 
Also has anyone had issues with the external wastegate hoses melting or becoming brittle in this kind of setup from CTS Turbo?


----------



## boost'd (Jul 12, 2012)

my polo gti, from durban, south africa


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

zerb said:


> done minus headlights and such.


 thread winner right there!!!!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

speeding-g6O said:


> thread winner right there!!!!


 i know, right? fuuuuuuuuck :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

weenerdog3443 said:


> what fuel rail is that?


 Atp


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

Not as great as everyone else, but there ya go.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

20VCanuck said:


> Not as great as everyone else, but there ya go.


 
Hey I did a similar setup... Thats the CTS kit. If I were you I would use a dump tube... The recirculation tube back into the downpipe can cause the bolts to shear off. It happened to me twice. Even after I changed to a v-banded hot side.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ hasn't happened to me yet


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Once rust and dirt and more rust becomes popular you guys will all envy my setup.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

^^^^

Rat bays ftw!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> Once rust and dirt and more rust becomes popular you guys will all envy my setup.


 :thumbup: the ole 'i get used a lot look"


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

20VCanuck said:


> Not as great as everyone else, but there ya go.


 Not a bad looking setup, but that fuel pump / line is waaay too close to your downpipe; wrapped or not. Looks like a car-b-q waiting to happen.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

The*Fall*Guy said:


> Not a bad looking setup, but that fuel pump / line is waaay too close to your downpipe; wrapped or not. Looks like a car-b-q waiting to happen.


 Heat sleeve that fuel line I'd say


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> Heat sleeve that fuel line I'd say


 that or rotate that plastic pc 180 degrees like i did. it swivels.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> that or rotate that plastic pc 180 degrees like i did. it swivels.


 Remind to stop by your crib when i go to otown next month so i can help you relocate your ps reservoir. 


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Remind to stop by your crib when i go to otown next month so i can help you relocate your ps reservoir.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 aight i'll let u knock that out for me :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

groggory said:


> Heat sleeve that fuel line I'd say


 Move the pump id say. Its also mounted on the plastic timing belt cover. Think about it..

Its an oven in there. Plastic is weakened by the heat, vibration causes it to crack, fuel pump falls downward a little, fuel line is resting on something really hot.

Move the pump..


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

screwball said:


> Once rust and dirt and more rust becomes popular you guys will all envy my setup.


 Im there with ya


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

The*Fall*Guy said:


> Move the pump id say. Its also mounted on the plastic timing belt cover. Think about it..
> 
> Its an oven in there. Plastic is weakened by the heat, vibration causes it to crack, fuel pump falls downward a little, fuel line is resting on something really hot.
> 
> Move the pump..


 

I will swivel the line and/or wrap it forsure. Not sure about moving it, I have seen a lot of walbro's mounted on the cover. Although the last thing I want is my car to burn so I might anyway.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ meh, just swivel the line. move it if you think it needs to be. i think it's line where it is, but of course i moved mine from there to the fender last year


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's my work in progress.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^very clean sir. That gold works well.:thumbup::thumbup:

If you did the charge piping, and sem in the same color it would look stunning.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

The*Fall*Guy said:


> ^^^very clean sir. That gold works well.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> If you did the charge piping, and sem in the same color it would look stunning.


 Thanks. I figured to much gold would look gaudy. Im going to do the intake mani in gold later. I really want to drive the car before the good weather leaves.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

That's a purdy picture.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

i'll drop mine in here


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ YUM :thumbup:


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

The Latest


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

20thgti2376 said:


> The Latest


THAT, is well done. :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

zerb said:


> THAT, is well done. :beer:


^^^ this :thumbup:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Pretty sweet bug deflector for the engine there


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

blech, you guys make me sick!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

ascgti89 said:


> i'll drop mine in here


Holy crap!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

meh

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> meh
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


h8r lol


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Shot before a small, repairable fire. Need to repair some wiring, clean the bay, mount the pump, and make the 4" inlet, and swap in a built block without a hole in it.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


>


Is that a natural gas?


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

IMGP6683 by lorge1989, on Flickr


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbup:looking good


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Work in progress.. 

Done by Ed of FFE Racing


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


>


 Now thats what I'm talking about:thumbup: 
MK1...FTW


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it's electric....boggiiewoogiewoogiewoo

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Ed @ FFE said:


> Radiator? What radiator? We don't need no stinking radiator...


 .


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

Not a big turbo, just a k04-22 in a 04.5 GLI... though extensive for what it is, ha


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbup:very nice


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Budsdubbin said:


> :thumbup:very nice


this :thumbup:


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

platinumdub-18t said:


> Not a big turbo, just a k04-22 in a 04.5 GLI... though extensive for what it is, ha


very nice .... but i gotta ask ... how much of a pain in the d!ck is it to put that downpipe on


----------



## boost'd (Jul 12, 2012)

Update of my BT polo GTI
AGN valve cover, relocated battery, N112,N249, EVAP and Charcoal canister delete


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ That engine looks fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know if a t3/t4 50 trim works


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

Top-mount GT3071r; work in progress.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

hmmmm something smells funny here... MK5 1.8T and it has twin cam gears.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Wait whatttttt???^^^^


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

AH, that kits still being produced? I wondered what happened to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> AH, that kits still being produced? I wondered what happened to it.


What kit? Are you talking the old twin cam kit that required cylinder head modification?
If so that is not the kit, this twin cam kit was designed from the ground up and is sold by FFE Racing and requires zero modification to the cylinder head casting.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, that was the one I was talking about. Just needed a little machining off for the other gear....

but that's super cool. Fewer casting cuts, the better.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Enough of these "expensive" builds, lets get back to that other 50 trim that's just as dirty as mine! If it aint rusty and dirty, you aint driving it enough...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

screwball said:


> Enough of these "expensive" builds, lets get back to that other 50 trim that's just as dirty as mine! If it aint rusty and dirty, you aint driving it enough...


I dunno man..., yours is pretty durty lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> Enough of these "expensive" builds, lets get back to that other 50 trim that's just as dirty as mine! If it aint rusty and dirty, you aint driving it enough...


lol, :beer:



schwartzmagic said:


> I dunno man..., yours is pretty durty lol


it is lol. i cant let mine get like that :laugh:


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Philip J. Fry said:


> Top-mount GT3071r; work in progress.


Anyone know where to get a battery fuse box like this?? 

Cheers!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

screwball said:


> Enough of these "expensive" builds, lets get back to that other 50 trim that's just as dirty as mine! If it aint rusty and dirty, you aint driving it enough...


Daily driven since I bought it, almost 10k since last October. 31mpg even loaded with gear.


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> hmmmm something smells funny here... MK5 1.8T and it has twin cam gears.



more of this ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

1.8t gtilove said:


> more of this ^^^^^^^^^


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ided-to-splash-on-some-new-paint....../page13


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

screwball said:


> Enough of these "expensive" builds, lets get back to that other 50 trim that's just as dirty as mine! If it aint rusty and dirty, you aint driving it enough...


if it stops raining ill run out and snap a pic of mine for ya


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> hmmmm something smells funny here... MK5 1.8T and it has twin cam gears.


i love the wtf moment when ppl see the cam gears :laugh::laugh: had that a few times when my new stuff was being mocked up on jamies car


----------



## The crow (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


 Shyts hot !!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Philip J. Fry said:


> Top-mount GT3071r; work in progress.


Any info on the aluminum oil dipstick + funnel?


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

Gruvenparts and whan-ab sell the billet dipstick kits


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer: Sick setups guys


----------



## istealbears (Feb 22, 2006)

ascgti89 said:


> i'll drop mine in here


Love this bay. Watching this thread. Lots of good stuff in here.


----------



## teamx (Mar 6, 2011)

Inspirational stuff here


----------



## teamx (Mar 6, 2011)

boost'd said:


> Update of my BT polo GTI
> AGN valve cover, relocated battery, N112,N249, EVAP and Charcoal canister delete


What exhaust manifold are you using man?


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ :what:ic:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

1.8t WRC engine

300bhp @ 5.5k


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

My latest


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

BROsiah said:


>


Is their a build thread for this I got to check it out and I got question


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ Those engines are super nice but this is a BT engine *Bay* thread. Not a BT engine is hanging from the roof thread..lol:laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Twopnt016v said:


> ^^ Those engines are super nice but this is a BT engine *Bay* thread. Not a BT engine is hanging from the roof thread..lol:laugh:


Lol but serious their crazy looking


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Lol but serious their crazy looking


No Doubt!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Does any one know why people run a dubble cam gear is their any advantage ???


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Does any one know why people run a dubble cam gear is their any advantage ???


Other than being able run 2 adjustable cam gears I don't know of any benefit to converting to two cam gears...


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

01ttgt28 said:


> Does any one know why people run a dubble cam gear is their any advantage ???


its for stand alone and tuning purposes


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[QthUOTE=ForVWLife;79540494]its for stand alone and tuning purposes[/QUOTE]

For tuning ?? I have a cat adjustable cam gear and when I got it tuned they didn't even touch it ???
When is the adjustable cam gear really needed ???


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

01ttgt28 said:


> [QthUOTE=ForVWLife;79540494]its for stand alone and tuning purposes


For tuning ?? I have a cat adjustable cam gear and when I got it tuned they didn't even touch it ???
When is the adjustable cam gear really needed ???[/QUOTE]

When you want an easy way to shift your powerband left or right


----------



## dugonve (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

dugonve said:


>


Nice!!

Please tell us more about your engine specs!


----------



## boost'd (Jul 12, 2012)

teamx said:


> What exhaust manifold are you using man?


custom made.. in Durban


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dugonve said:


>


:beer::beer: Spicy ic:


----------



## dugonve (Nov 16, 2009)

CorrieG60 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Please tell us more about your engine specs!


Specs +-:

- BAM 2.008 stroker block
- Mahle Motorsport stroker pistons 9:1 CR
- DM forged Rods
- 2.0 TFSI crankshaft
- Calico Coated Race Rod Bearing
- Calico Coated Race Main Bearing Set 
- ARP Main Studs
- ARP Head Boltts
- Fluidampr Crank Pulley
- ARP Crank Damper Bolt 
- Garret gt3071
- CTS - T3 Exhaust manifold
- Tial MVS 38mm wastegate
- Forge FMIC 
- SEM manifold big port
- Forge 007
- 3” blueflame 
- New cam chain
- OEM cam chain tensioner
- oil pump 
- oil pump chain tensioner
- AEB head
- Exhaust supertech valves
- New OEM valve guides
- New OEM lifters
- SEM bigport intake manifold
- 034 motorsports phenolic spacer
- 76mm throttle body
- INA throttle body adapter plate
- Dbilas Intake
- SouthBend stage 3 clutch with steel flywheel
- 034 catchcan
- mafless custom software w/launch control
- 870 cc @4bar injectors 
- TFSI coil pack w/ ina adapters
- 83.5mm overbore gasket
- Walbro fuel pump
- Fluidampr crank pulley
- ARP crank bolt
- LSD Peloquin
- INA polished fuel rail
- Kw V2 suspension.
- Imola M-SPEC 8,5x19" - 235-25-19
- 10 mm front and 16 mm rear spacers
- Front Porsche 6 piston calipers w/ 360 mm disc
- Rear OEM caliper w/308 mm disc
- H&R sway bar 25/25 mm
- Front & rear Wiechers top strut bars
- Front wiechers below strut bar
- VF motor mounts 
- Powerflex dogbone mount
- AEM Stage 2 meth kit
- AEM boost gauge
- AEM Wideband
- Stri oil temperature gauge
- Stri exhaust temperature gauge


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

Seat Ibiza Cupra

GT28RS, PPT T3 mani, Wisecos, Scat, Tial mvs + Tial Q Bov, powder coated TIP + Throttle body intercooler pipe, blah blah.

Need to paint the engine rocker cover and mani someday and give it a good clean.

Heres my attempt


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

The stock intake manifold looks so obsolete when there are pics of sem intake manifolds everywhere!!


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

dugonve said:


>



Can I see some more pictures up close of this airbox setup???


----------



## teamx (Mar 6, 2011)

boost'd said:


> custom made.. in Durban


Who made it? I'm in Johannesburg. Looking at local options before splashing the cash on an import


----------



## teamx (Mar 6, 2011)

brwmogazos said:


> Seat Ibiza Cupra
> 
> GT28RS, PPT T3 mani, Wisecos, Scat, Tial mvs + Tial Q Bov, powder coated TIP + Throttle body intercooler pipe, blah blah.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I have a SEAT Ibiza Cupra as well. Did you have any clearance issues using that manifold?


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

No issues whatsoever buddy. Most of us are using this mani. Others use the Spa which is a lot lot cheaper though.

However only with the PPT you can have a 76mm downpipe etc. With the SPA only a 70mm downpipe can fit. I think the orientation of the mani doesnt allow a 76mm pipe elbow to fit...


----------



## teamx (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome I'm researching different manifold options but there's not a lot of info specific to our cars around. I may trouble you for info from time to time if you don't mind.


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

No problem at all buddy.

Our cars aint popular and yes engine space is limited too...

Good thing about them is that even with 'light' big turbo setups you can kick @#$$ 

E mail me for any info needed.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

brwmogazos said:


> No problem at all buddy.
> 
> Our cars aint popular and yes engine space is limited too...
> 
> ...


truth :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^:thumbup::thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

updated pics, due to the weather and WCFs we haven't touched it in a few weeks.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Mike Pauciullo said:


>





[email protected] said:


> updated pics, due to the weather and WCFs we haven't touched it in a few weeks.



oh SNAP, looks like a couple of our favorite NY guys got power back! hope all is well with you guys! and i am glad to see that these cars didnt end up goin for a swim....

i would like either of these cars to please be finished and fired up. and dyno'd. and DRAG RACED!!!! (i know thats the plan, but i was just stating the obvious!)


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Post lastest pics of your car Speeding-OG


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

DMVDUB said:


> Post lastest pics of your car Speeding-OG


nobody really interested in my hooptie.... i am just cutting the car up making room for some other stuff like dry sump and reservoir, different steering rack, bigger custom AWIC core, seq shifter, etc. also thinking about making a one pc front end for it, too. i dont really post about my car here anymore lately. not strongly anyhow. here and there in the drag forum though.

this is just some winter fun stuff.... but 8.xx second 1/4 mile passes dont come easy, so i have a little work to do.

and it is just an empty motor setup to check for space and clearance stuff. tossed in a stock 1.8T Audi turbo just because i think they are so cute.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

speeding-g6O said:


> nobody really interested in my hooptie.... i am just cutting the car up making room for some other stuff like dry sump and reservoir, different steering rack, bigger custom AWIC core, seq shifter, etc. also thinking about making a one pc front end for it, too. i dont really post about my car here anymore lately. not strongly anyhow. here and there in the drag forum though.
> 
> this is just some winter fun stuff.... but 8.xx second 1/4 mile passes dont come easy, so i have a little work to do.
> 
> and it is just an empty motor setup to check for space and clearance stuff. tossed in a stock 1.8T Audi turbo just because i think they are so cute.


:laugh:
That's like comparing John Holmes to...well pretty much everyone. It took me like 5 min to find what you were talking about:laugh:

What is the trans setup in that monster?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks awesome Aaron.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

speeding-g6O said:


> nobody really interested in my hooptie....


Pfffttt, I check MotorGeek every day just to see what you're up to! :beer:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

DMVDUB said:


> What is the trans setup in that monster?


trans is now a sequential shift custom geared dog-box for next season. this season it was same gearbox with standard H pattern shift setup.

and thanks, JC. yours is much prettier though!


----------



## teamx (Mar 6, 2011)

Those are the most insane exhaust manifold/downpipe setups I've ever seen!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


>


now thats a shaved engine bay !!:laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

More like a Brazilian wax :laugh: :wave:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

WUT ENGINE BAY


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

sorry for picture quality


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^

very clean, i like it :thumbup:


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn he spent a fortune on heat wrap lol


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome pagparts setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

20thgti2376 said:


> Damn he spent a fortune on heat wrap lol


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

20thgti2376 said:


> Damn he spent a fortune on heat wrap lol


Almost as expensive as the turbo kit =/


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are a few shots I snapped this morning, I've been spending some time celaning up wiring from the SEM install in the spring. I soldered in EV14 plug ends and removed the stockers as well, got sick of seeing the bulky extra adapter connection. It's a little hard to tell that the wiring has been cleaned up as most of it is no hidden under the intake manifold. I'd like to relocate the battery and delete the coolant ball, etc in the future.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Mines not complete, but I'll still throw some here...

Running for H2O

5D3_1624 by volksron, on Flickr










Now back apart for finishing touches...









Check the link in my sig for build thread :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I like it, that IE intake is purdy!

Dub Nub - your setup is lookin good and clean!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

2067cc, CTS kit with GTX3076r, 870cc Maxing out, stepping up to 1000cc next, the list goes on but made over 500 hp and loads more to go


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Another option would be a set of single tip 1150cc modified Bosch Racing injectors. A friend of mine runs those on his B7 1.8t pushing a 6262 at 40-43psi.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Audi2ptzero said:


> Another option would be a set of single tip 1150cc modified Bosch Racing injectors. A friend of mine runs those on his B7 1.8t pushing a 6262 at 40-43psi.



At what fuel pressure is that at?


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

i :heart: this thread


----------



## Angry_Pig (Nov 6, 2011)

boost_addict said:


> ill play. just and ATP mani with a Billet 6057


What kind of intake manifold is that? and where did u get it from


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

Angry_Pig said:


> What kind of intake manifold is that? and where did u get it from


Thats a factory passat/ A4 1.8t intake manifold. Will not fit a transverse car


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

10sec full street


----------



## Angry_Pig (Nov 6, 2011)

ascgti89 said:


> Thats a factory passat/ A4 1.8t intake manifold. Will not fit a transverse car


damn it quot'd the wrong picture.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

more bay shaving LOLz..... thinkin i may step up to a 72mm turbo in January, for the hell of it. but this 67mm is working well so i dunno. it would be a bolt-on thing so there would be only the compressor housing mods for my piping to do.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

speeding-g6O said:


> more bay shaving LOLz..... thinkin i may step up to a 72mm turbo in January, for the hell of it. but this 67mm is working well so i dunno. it would be a bolt-on thing so there would be only the compressor housing mods for my piping to do.


DROOL....


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I don' trust, engine bays with no rust!


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

DMVDUB said:


> DROOL....


haha. i made a quick pic of some progress work of this winter. and it looks much better. it even gets (as a byproduct) a full wire tuck from these changes. LOL.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

speeding-g6O said:


> haha. i made a quick pic of some progress work of this winter. and it looks much better. it even gets (as a byproduct) a full wire tuck from these changes. LOL.


Looks like you're going SHOW & GO Aaron! 

Never a disappointment when you're car makes an appearance :beer:

I always think of those logs you sent me of when you blew up your motor a while back  as much as it sucks the level of data you get from your engine management (and boost) when you missed that shift if I remember correctly was mind blowing


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

DMVDUB said:


> Looks like you're going SHOW & GO Aaron! *nope not me*
> 
> Never a disappointment when you're car makes an appearance :beer: *thanks*
> 
> I always think of those logs you sent me of when you blew up your motor a while back  as much as it sucks the level of data you get from your engine management (and boost) when you missed that shift if I remember correctly was mind blowing


yeah, that misshift was only 11.495 rpm.... 1-2-1. the one that happened this year was 12,011 2-3-2. but it lived thru this years mishap. 

i also use the V-box for logging stuff like G's on launch, etc as well now. and that also gives neat data like 0-60 (2.3 sec) and 60-130 (4.9 sec) etc. it will tell me the G's it pulls down on it when i hit the chute, and slow down, etc.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

speeding-g6O said:


> yeah, that misshift was only 11.495 rpm.... 1-2-1. the one that happened this year was 12,011 2-3-2. but it lived thru this years mishap.
> 
> i also use the V-box for logging stuff like G's on launch, etc as well now. and that also gives neat data like 0-60 (2.3 sec) and 60-130 (4.9 sec) etc. it will tell me the G's it pulls down on it when i hit the chute, and slow down, etc.


2.3 sec 0-60  Bugatti Veyron BEATER! Hell, Hyabusa Beater!


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i actually have a Veyron SS beat up to and just past a 1/4 mile, then i lose  the SS does 60-130 in 5.2 sec, mine in 4.9... and at about less than 2% of the cost!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

speeding-g6O said:


> i actually have a Veyron SS beat up to and just past a 1/4 mile, then i lose  the SS does 60-130 in 5.2 sec, mine in 4.9... and at about less than 2% of the cost!


And that's called winning....

.... why did the part of fast and furious where he races the Ferrari in the Supra just come to mind


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> And that's called winning....
> 
> .... why did the part of fast and furious where he races the Ferrari in the Supra just come to mind


:beer: I'd rock that soup riced out just like that just to make em mad :laugh:ic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SWcl5oC0tA


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Aaron **** looks dope!

Put in a little work today, we are moving along.


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

*Wastgate Lines on Big Turbo Engine*

Anyone running the CTS Turbo setup like I am? I am just wondering where are you running your hoses from the Wastegate too? Are they over the turbo so you can run one line into turbo? I am looking to run mine along the right side of the engine by the coolant and window res. Anyone have specially pictures of running the line away from the turbo to a cooler area.

The first picture is the general area that I want to run the lines.










Here's the second where I crossed over the turbo area and clamped the lines to the upper stress bar.

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g303/NJ18T/PANO_20120805_121555.jpg


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

My little work in progress... MK2 20v with 6262. Will post more pics once is completed. :thumbup:









.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

inovillo said:


> My little work in progress... MK2 20v with 6262. Will post more pics once is completed. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 SOOOoo nice… :thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

my old setup


----------



## frakay100 (May 18, 2011)

Minus the trim and some gauge wire to be installed.

TT 8N PTE6262, custom stainless manifold and 3" system, 44m tial, SEM, ID1000, AEM Meth and some fairy dust


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What did u put down for numbers on this setup ???


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The fuel line is touching the hotpipe? :screwy:


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Nice setup man... You should be around the 650whp. Any track or dyno #'s?


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

yaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rogz (May 7, 2012)




----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Now i can post in here 

PPT bottom mount V-band kit.


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

Stage 1


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

why not fully assemble your hoses?


----------



## JustinHall112 (Aug 29, 2008)

Not quite done yet. But close.
Builds in my sig










The Car


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

sponcar said:


> Now i can post in here
> 
> PPT bottom mount V-band kit.


Sleeper bay status. :thumbup:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## _qWERTY (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

frakay100 said:


> Minus the trim and some gauge wire to be installed.
> 
> TT 8N PTE6262, custom stainless manifold and 3" system, 44m tial, SEM, ID1000, AEM Meth and some fairy dust


God! That ventilation and fuel setup looks like sex. You cap the bottom ventilation point off? WTF are those fittings after your ANs on the fuel rail? Check valves?


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Reversed coil packs for the win!


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

from the fall









powdercoated turbo and ceramic coated manifold this year  :thumbup:


----------



## JustinHall112 (Aug 29, 2008)

Little update, almost finished


----------



## BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' (Mar 14, 2011)

*2.0L AEB
83mm CP pistons
Brute Rods
Supertech Valves
Cat Cams
Precision 6057dbb
83mm Tial wastegate
*





























Ejaculated from my iPhizzle using Tapatalk


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

dubbin_boho said:


> from the fall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That purple. Is tits.


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

zerb said:


> That purple. Is tits.


this. lots of work in that bay.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

*QUESTION FOR THOSE WITH BOTTOM MOUNT KIT FROM PAGAPARTS.*

I have found that my passenger axle rubs on the charger pipe (hose) that connects from turbo to what is suppose to be the pancake pipe. My car is not extremetly low but it was sitting at 23.5 inches from fender to the ground when i noticed this. 

Is It there anyone else facing the same issue? I already got in touch with Arnold but he has been a bit busy these days. I'm trying to find out more ideas to avoid the rubbing issue so i can keep my car at the height it used to be.



Basically the hose comes from the turbo as you can see in the left side of the picture (where the clamp is) and it goes to the intercooler pipe which replaced the pancake pipe.


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

^had a similar issue but it was the aluminum after that coupler that was rubbing. Mine was barely touching, and I had enough play with the silicon couplers to find a way to support the straight pipe as close up under the frame rail as possible. (Aka three zipties, a paper towel, and the motor mount bracket) and my problem was fixed. still haven't figured out a more permanent solution, but the zipties worked for months before I took the car apart again.


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

i guess i can play now


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

Its big...ger then stock :laugh: F21.


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

shes finally kinda done. at least shes running


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

*Wastegate Hoses*

I already have the AEM Tru-Boost setup but looking to move it to a better location away from the turbo towards the passengers side firewall. Does anyone have any ideas or have they mounted there boost controllers on the passengers side. As of right now I have the hoses coming from the Wastegate and the Turbo dead center. I'll post a pic of where mine is for now. 
Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Not quite finished or up and running in these shots but pretty much there


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

StaceyS3 said:


> Not quite finished or up and running in these shots but pretty much there


Looks nice. No airfilter?


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Gulfstream said:


> Looks nice. No airfilter?


Cheers :beer:

Yeah have got a big K&N to go on there should hopefully just fit right up to the back of the headlight as the filter is 10 inches long


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's my new set up. Still need to paint the coolant cap and figure out what to do with the intake manifold but Im loving it so far! Dont mind the blurry pic:thumbup:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

just a few weeks. Only been running a week.:thumbup:


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

Bump. id like to see some more pics!
gets me pumped up for my build!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

2010 I think











2011











2012 was a bad year
As it looks now 2013


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

StaceyS3 said:


> Not quite finished or up and running in these shots but pretty much there
> 
> http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i412/StaceyS3/20130501_193553_zps9172251c.jpg[IMG][/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## Scullies (Apr 17, 2012)

dubbin_boho said:


> what maf are you running? is that a 4" intake? i'm looking for something similar for mine


I think Stacey is using a B5 RS4 / B7 S4 maf housing (they the same size 90mm) with the S3 maf sensor. 
If so it will be a 3.5" TIP.


----------



## mn20th (May 9, 2010)




----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Scullies said:


> I think Stacey is using a B5 RS4 / B7 S4 maf housing (they the same size 90mm) with the S3 maf sensor.
> If so it will be a 3.5" TIP.


Yeah MAF is as scullies says, rs4 housing with a my original maf sensor

TIP is 4" but have machined a nykon sleeve thats pressed on to the maf to make it up to size but as scullies has said theyre usually 90mm 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

God damnn i can't get enough of this thread... makes my BT set up look ugly..

Question is no one running MAFLESS BT set ups ?? i want to see some of those since thats what im running.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

I counted 8 mafless on the previous page.


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

StaceyS3 said:


> Yeah MAF is as scullies says, rs4 housing with a my original maf sensor
> 
> TIP is 4" but have machined a nykon sleeve thats pressed on to the maf to make it up to size but as scullies has said theyre usually 90mm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


thanks! :beer:


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

I running the same set up on my turbo inlet. no filter but worried about it. have you had any issues?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Jerm23MK4 said:


> I running the same set up on my turbo inlet. no filter but worried about it. have you had any issues?


Put a screen on it, at least, bro


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the catch can


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Jerm23MK4 said:


> I running the same set up on my turbo inlet. no filter but worried about it. have you had any issues?


 run a filter :facepalm: run around w/ no filter for a while then pull all your intercooler pipes and look at the grit inside. that same grit thats caught in the oil lining your pipes is the same grit hitting all your sensors and gettin inside your cylinders  dirt/grit does not burn


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

I would run a filter, but can't fit one in my set up :banghead:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Jerm23MK4 said:


> I would run a filter, but can't fit one in my set up :banghead:


 you need to figure out a way immediately. not sure why you would do all that work and not run a filter on the thing. let that turbo inhale enough grit, or a single pebble, some paper, anything and ur done son. if ur the guy who bought chase's setup, he spent a lot of time on that thing


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Chase was running it filter less as well.. Big Tom please PM me.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Tons of people run filter less, with just a screen to prevent birds and what not to get in.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i have no screen and no filter( i do run it sometimes when i go to the beach or on to the MOUT IIT site when i do training seminars. 

but 3+ years or 5.5 years on my setup..no isues, no oil in my pipes, no grit. then again...my turbo sits differently in my bay due to manifold type, ho wi mounted it and the fatc it's in a MKI. i feed the turbo by a pipe fromt he front, but it does not connect, merely feeds air, that way no water or debris goes at it/in it. my billet blades are still beautiful and sharp. 


but i would reccomend a screen at minimum:beer:


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

almost there PPT billet 3071r


----------



## faeem (Apr 23, 2013)

some sweet rides,guys!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

no filter here ! car is not daily driven doh 

just finished her


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

little something we mocking up for new project...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn Marc thats a massive turbo:thumbup:


----------



## Redvdubdrivah (Jan 23, 2007)

in for ideas for future big turbo setup :thumbup:


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

my work in progress, may take off the intake pipe and go with just a filter...I think making intercooler piping will be easier without the pipe in the way(not much room between pipe and firewall) I would also like to keep the engine cover on for the oem-ish look


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

BR_337 said:


> no filter here ! car is not daily driven doh
> 
> just finished her


 Care to shed some light on your radiator set up?


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

looks like a corrado vr6 rad?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice work guys. Here's a pretty well done bay by Volxtuning


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

That there is purdy. FYI for those taking inspiration from this thread, hose clamps on fuel lines are not allowed at most drag tracks.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

jstnGTI said:


> Care to shed some light on your radiator set up?





lewp91 said:


> looks like a corrado vr6 rad?


 sure bro 

its a stock mk2 16v radiator with 2 custom brackets i made. And 2 Mishimoto slim fans 

you can see pics in my thread on my sig. i actually just posted yesterday for someone else :beer:


----------



## SteelHeadBC (Feb 3, 2010)

Got my car finished ...


----------



## Zak Dodge (Jul 31, 2013)

betozoom said:


> Old GT3076r
> 
> New GT35r
> 
> ...


is it just me or does that dipstick tube look photoshopped red?


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

From DIV 2013


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

Zak Dodge said:


> is it just me or does that dipstick tube look photoshopped red?


Yes, but it could just be broken down there at the bottom.


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## tikanot (Aug 25, 2013)

*french engine audi tt roadster*


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

tikanot said:


>


On your way. Looking good. Post more of the tubular manifold.

Btw nice first post


----------



## Leonturbo (Nov 26, 2012)

Just finishing last week it.


















http://youtu.be/UHeDRHuZTjg


----------



## tikanot (Aug 25, 2013)

exaust manifold? i have change my pump by atp in tank high fuel pump but it's quattro i have . pump can take fuel in one tank not the second


----------



## turbo-y-zel (Dec 29, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## kingREPTAR (Jul 27, 2012)

So much build envy in this thread.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

GT3071r
Scat rods
CP Pistons
Maestro


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I want to see a video of you grabbing burger from a fast food jjoint with that thing in the drive thru.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is a video of the car on the street with ViPec, 6765 and the quaife o2j 6 speed on the streets. It is a lot more fun now with the BW and the dog box.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Nothing like car that can only be defined by loose definitions of being 'streetable'

Local shop owner used to drive around on the street with the parachute attached in his mid 8 second 74 Challenger.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Nothing like car that can only be defined by loose definitions of being 'streetable'
> 
> Local shop owner used to drive around on the street with the parachute attached in his mid 8 second 74 Challenger.


lol I leave the chute on also.:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Here is a video of the car on the street with ViPec, 6765 and the quaife o2j 6 speed on the streets. It is a lot more fun now with the BW and the dog box.


One day baby ..one day :thumbup:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Gonna look like this for a while. Nothing too fancy


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

How are you BFI mounts black and not green ?


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

Jerm23MK4 said:


> How are you BFI mounts black and not green ?


derlin


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Jerm23MK4 said:


> How are you BFI mounts black and not green ?


Plastidip..shhh


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

:thumbup:


RodgertheRabit II said:


> Plastidip..shhh


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

David_Tedder said:


> almost there PPT billet 3071r


Wiggins clamp for your NON-PRESSURIZED inlet pipe and t-bolts on the tb/uic pipe?? Somebody's got their priorities in order... Lol jk


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Plastidip..shhh




I like that Idea.. lol :laugh:


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

Jerm23MK4 said:


> I like that Idea.. lol :laugh:


You can always dye them too, worked for me .


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Just b/c I'm a picture whore... there seems to be some sort of opening in the firewall.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^^^^^ wow .. beautiful ! especially cause its going in a mk2 gti right?


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

pielout said:


>


details, my good man!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

gitman said:


> details, my good man!


Looks PPT to me :sly:


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

DMVDUB said:


> Looks PPT to me :sly:





gitman said:


> details, my good man!



Its your basic FFE mini me kit.

My build thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5482917-Project-MON3YP1T&p=74318149#post74318149


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

pielout said:


> Its your basic FFE mini me kit.
> 
> My build thread:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5482917-Project-MON3YP1T&p=74318149#post74318149


Sweet build:beer:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Junky ass bay. Gotta do some revisions to it.


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Three3Se7en said:


> Junky ass bay. Gotta do some revisions to it.


Such small hot air piping will not have any impact?
It seems 2" piping (looks even smaller than the compressor exit, unless the compressor exit is huge  )


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I haven't gotten around to changing it to 2.5". I'm lazy as ****.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

HidRo said:


> Such small hot air piping will not have any impact?
> It seems 2" piping (looks even smaller than the compressor exit, unless the compressor exit is huge  )


I'd rather have smaller piping than oversized piping (at least before IC) to keep losses down and velocities up. Plus given thermodynamics if the higher pressure / velocity (hot) air hits the IC it should have more of a cooling effect releasing a denser charge on the cool side. This would seem to be extremely prevalent with a W/M nozzle right after IC to cool even more. 

My personal preference wouldn't be anything over 2.5in on the hot side and then whatever matches the TB on the cool side. So if you're running an 80mm TB run 80mm piping from the IC cool side. If you're running 70mm run 70mm piping on cool side. You get the point. 

All of this would be subject to the amount of piping before the IC and how many CFM the turbo is capable of. Believe it or not a "tuned" piping setup for the IC can make a drastic change for the better or worse. eace:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Correct!
From what I've read around, it seems that 2.5" is the best for around 400hp (my goal and what not), and for this reason, I had to make a 2.5" hot side piping, which is kind of big.
The TB is stock, so 2.5" from IC to TB is pretty good (the IC exits are 2.25" or something though...)
I will think about having a 2" hot side when I change my piping (hide it a bit as it's kind of a Police eye catcher )


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

So much for not changing anything...:laugh: New Custom Largeport intake, s4 Throttle body, A little more wrinkle black and some lovely polished acorn nuts I found randomly!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Digging the intake

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> So much for not changing anything...:laugh: New Custom Largeport intake, s4 Throttle body, A little more wrinkle black and some lovely polished acorn nuts I found randomly!


nice clean setup


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

Unfinished picture of mine. Getting there


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

have been wanting to do a build in the S3 for so long now
just pricing everything up it adds up so quick, can buy another car lol


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Lito85 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thought I'd get one in


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is mine in a MKII. Going to make some revisions this winter, here it is as it sits now..


----------



## franz (Jan 30, 2000)

here is mine:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

franz said:


> here is mine:


not fair. you're on another level!!


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

jbdubn said:


> Here is mine in a MKII. Going to make some revisions this winter, here it is as it sits now..


is it just me or will that coldside piping cook your coils?


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


>


my first thought was your turbo has ingested your headlight :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 2067cc, CTS kit with GTX3076r, 870cc Maxing out, stepping up to 1000cc next, the list goes on but made over 500 hp and loads more to go



Just sold the GTX3076r as i want more and got this turbo to replace it .... A Owen Developments HTA GT3582r


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Pure porn


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

StaceyS3 said:


> Pure porn



That it is, I don't want to put it on the car as it looks so good.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> That it is, I don't want to put it on the car as it looks so good.


What's your power goal with the new turbo. Looks awesome by the way


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

lewp91 said:


> is it just me or will that *coldside *piping cook your coils?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

vwturbowolf said:


> What's your power goal with the new turbo. Looks awesome by the way



I'll be happy with 600 to 650


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'll be happy with 600 to 650


Why stop at 600-650??? lol


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

More info on that turbo?


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

Three3Se7en said:


> More info on that turbo?


http://www.owendevelopments.co.uk/product/395/Owen_Developments_ODGT3582HTA/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Why stop at 600-650??? lol



Money been the main reason but i'll see what this thing does at 35psi?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's an updated picture of mine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

dannybarone said:


> Here's an updated picture of mine



What turbo and water to air cooler is that?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> What turbo and water to air cooler is that?


Gt3076r and it's from frozen boost the 600hp kit


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Money been the main reason but i'll see what this thing does at 35psi?


Ok


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just sold the GTX3076r as i want more and got this turbo to replace it .... A Owen Developments HTA GT3582r


Any chance we can see a dyno graph with this turbo? I'm going with a one off PT5835R with 2008cc and E85.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Gulfstream said:


> Any chance we can see a dyno graph with this turbo? I'm going with a one off PT5835R with 2008cc and E85.



When i get it all done i will


----------



## wudigger (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is my golf mk1




























facebook.com/junkyardracing123


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

The newest iteration of my bay


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

ascgti89 said:


> The newest iteration of my bay


saw your ride at the show, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Gonna look like this for a while. Nothing too fancy


I see you're running a maf, how is the hose from your DV connected back to the intake? i couldn't see it in the pic.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a hose running from the bottom of the intake tube running to the DV which is right below the throttle body. Not supposed to see it


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

What fuel rail is that?


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

It's an Autotech Fuel rail. One of the best options IMO.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> It's an Autotech Fuel rail. One of the best options IMO.


does the coil pack harness enclosure have any kind of heat-protective material lining it, or is it basically just ABS plastic?

also do you really need to run the 2.0t coils in order to use that enclosure, or will it also work with 1.8t coils?


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

gitman said:


> does the coil pack harness enclosure have any kind of heat-protective material lining it, or is it basically just ABS plastic?
> 
> also do you really need to run the 2.0t coils in order to use that enclosure, or will it also work with 1.8t coils?


There just plastic. its a nice piece tho and cleans up the wiring alot. You can run them with either type of coilpack


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

^this. the 2.0t coils sit a bit higher off the valve cover so there is some more clearance.


----------



## betozoom (Jun 2, 2006)

Right now !!!


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

betozoom said:


> Right now !!!


More info on that inlet manifold please?!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks like an old hypertune or 007


----------



## betozoom (Jun 2, 2006)

Correct !! HYPERTUNE !!! :thumbup:


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Recently finished my engine bay and started putting the motor back in last night. Completely cut out the firewall. All new bracing and sheet metal. Custom frame rails and steering tunnel. Smoothed aprons. And tubular core support


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

My bug


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Not done yet, but I'll play


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

_MG_0337 by Ant Parmenter, on Flickr
_MG_0336 by Ant Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Depression sets in. No time to re weld my radiator, another month gone. Too much house stuff to do. 
One day it'll leave my driveway again


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Managed to get some time on the S3 and fitted a few other things


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

David_Tedder said:


>


very nice setup post some specs please


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

Njegos18t said:


> very nice setup post some specs please


1.8L AWP (soon to be 2.0L stroker) 
PPT 3071r .63 billet (35r in near future) 
IE H-Beam rods rifle drilled
ARP main studs 
Calico bearings 
Mahle 8.5:1 pistons 
IE dowel pin kit 
IE super crank bolt 
Fluidamper pulley 
IE Stage 3.5 Timing belt kit 
AEB head
ARP head bolts 
Super tech everything 
IE CVA1 cams 
Adjustable cam gear
SEM w/ 70mm Benz TB 
Bosch EV14 1000cc 
IE single surge tank with 044 
FX400 w/ single mass FW 
Eurodyne


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just finished her up. GT3071r pagparts V1 wheel. CTS manifold. Scat rods. CP pistons. 725cc injectors. Maestro. Fluidampr. Wavetrac. Dieselgeek Shifter. FX400 clutch. FST 12lb steel flywheel. Eurojet Race FMIC. Bosch 044 inline fuel pump.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


>


Is this for real? Almost looks like photoshop ahah that is HUGE!
How much power are you aiming for?


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol might need to shave the rain tray on that one... Or tilt the back of the motor down. I actually had to do that on my TT and it was only a 3071

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I assure you its real. Its a 67mm inducer turbo. Should do over 700whp no problem.

If you had to shave the rain try for a 3071, you're doing something wrong lol. This tray only needs a "minor" notch.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nah, the TT rain tray is different than a mk4

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Horsepower is just a number who cares about it?


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I assure you its real. Its a 67mm inducer turbo. Should do over 700whp no problem.
> 
> If you had to shave the rain try for a 3071, you're doing something wrong lol. This tray only needs a "minor" notch.


You're going to need NOS injection to get that turbo moving!


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought I would post a before and after picture of my setup. The before picture is from page 3 of this thread (July 2009). 

BEFORE:









The after picture DELETES the following items:
OEM Battery
OEM Fuel Rail
OEM Fuel Pump
OEM Fuel lines
Siemens 630cc Fuel Injectors
Unitronics 630 BT ECU
5.5L Euro Resevoir
OEM Intake Manifold
OEM Throttle Body
APR Upper Intercooler Pipe
OEM SMIC
OEM MAP Sensor
OEM FPR housing
Under-hood intake
Various emmisions stuff (suction jet, secondary air injection pump etc.)

...and ADDS:
Lightweight Battery
034 Motorsports Billet fuel rail
Aeromotive 340 intank fuel pump (double-pumper)
-6AN Fuel Lines
Genesis II 1200cc Fuel Injectors
GTS Custom Tune (switchable Pump Gas/E85) with MAF sensor.
OEM 3L Resevoir
SEM Intake Manifold
R32 Throttle Body
Ebay SMIC (4 inch core)
4 Bar MAP Sensor
IE FPR Housing
Custom (Bill Schimmel) Cold Air Intake
Catch Can

AFTER:


----------



## BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' said:


>


Nice! I love the way everything's hidden!


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Niiiiice as f u c k shortbus


----------



## salx (Sep 29, 2006)

my car bay

gt3071r 
custom intake manifold
atp turbo manifold
front intercooler


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

please tell me the beer can is your catch can :laugh:


----------



## salx (Sep 29, 2006)

gitman said:


> please tell me the beer can is your catch can :laugh:


Yes it is! This can has some sentimental value, it was drank after engine first run.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

MNShortBus said:


> Here's mine


nice work!


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

heres an updated in progress of it. getting there..


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

finally making some progress with mine. CTS gt2871r kit.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Looks like my engine bay that I've had for 7 years.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


>


Took me a second to realize all the piping u got going on here. 
Sick setup. :beer:
Really interested to see numbers


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

That is a home made intake manifold?
I want to see more pics of it, as it looks like what I want to do!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

compound setup FTW:beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

un1ko said:


> Not done yet, but I'll play


who makes that filter?


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm done with my bay. 2008cc stroker with catcams 3651 boosted by PPT5935R 0.82ar on cornporn:








:beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

bad ass


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

StateSideS3 said:


> who makes that filter?


http://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?prod=RX-4130-1&pkid=2221770&rw=1


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

04 GLI Luva said:


> http://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?prod=RX-4130-1&pkid=2221770&rw=1


Yep that's the one. I had to do some trimming from the inside to make it fit.


----------



## Lito85 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thought I'd add a few new pics now I have the cts fmic on.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

took her for a good drive saturday. felt good.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

VW1990CORRADO said:


> took her for a good drive saturday. felt good.


Well, aren't you fancy! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Drive mine everyday still......almost 8 years. ...


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Had this finished up last week
Have a ton of pics for a full build thread once I stop being lazy to make it haha
Figured I'll put it in the 1.8t forum or forced induction forum since the S3 8l forum is basically non existent

Theres still a bunch of small things, basically cosmetic I will be doing, but for now basically just enjoy the hard work and $$$ spent 

Ed and the guys at ForceFed really did an awesome job will the fabrication and build

image by SteveFlorio, on Flickr


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang. That looks amazing. I say build thread in 1.8t forum 🏻🏻


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

I finally get to join in on the fun. 
1.9L, Pagparts log mainfold, PTE 5830


----------



## josh20v (Jun 29, 2011)

I was planning on BTing this until it met its demise by fire 



SO, instead, all the bits I bought are going on the engine (which survived) and is going into a Corrado 







I think ill be going for a GTX3076r on a Nortech Vband topmount manifold


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

5k spool fun lol


----------



## uAlper (Jan 14, 2011)

from istanbul 
1.8t GTX3076 for now 15psi running
i need some parts for e85 after that target : 35psi 550hp on mustang dyno


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

uAlper said:


> from istanbul
> 1.8t GTX3076 for now 15psi running
> i need some parts for e85 after that target : 35psi 550hp on mustang dyno


What other goodies are in your engine? Cams, are you stroked? I think you might have a hard time hitting 550hp on a mustang dyno with your turbo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]+ (May 19, 2012)

PPT 5858
Lots of goodies
1-off custom 3 inch exhaust 
Hopefully hitting up a dyno this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

318,000kms later. stock motor. stock tranny 1 clutch replaced and 2 timing belts jobs later.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm knocking on 200k over 8 years, still kicking ass. Got a lot of changes coming soon.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> I'm knocking on 200k over 8 years, still kicking ass. *Got a lot of changes coming soon*.



Looking forward to seeing what you have up your sleeve :thumbup:


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

Borg Warner RHC6 turbo. Full built motor. 830cc injectors, twin bosch 044 fuel pumps. Hood exit exhaust. Etc etc. Made 476hp /425tq @ 30 psi on pump gas. 



















Now preparing a Holset HX40/35 hybrid setup with the BEP .63/9cm exhaust housing. Waiting on exhaust parts to come in so I can fabricate the downpipe, as well as adapter for oil feed and oil drain. Expecting 600+ whp on e85 with this turbo. And yes, the hood does close.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

You got meth? If not those injectors are too small and your dyno is happy. Got a sheet and videos?


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

830cc injectors, not 630s. My bad. Fuel pressure is @ 4 bar. No sheets, but they weren't great, I can tell you that much. Made decent looking numbers but powerband wasn't very wide. I only paid $100 for the turbo which is why I used it in the first place.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Making a few updates over the winter.


Making a custom alternator setup with manual tensioner and mounting where ps used to be.
80mm throttle body and a couple other upgrades


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

vwturbowolf said:


> Making a few updates over the winter.
> 
> 
> Making a custom alternator setup with manual tensioner and mounting where ps used to be.
> 80mm throttle body and a couple other upgrades



EEA already make an alternator set up that mounts down there. I have it and it look good and works but they suck at wiring. no one at the company knew how to wire it up to the factory wiring so I had to figure it out myself but it works so I'm happy with it, just not them


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

I was looking at the one from EAA. i will probably only have a couple hours into making my design, just wanted to save a little money For other things. I need some grippy tires for spring


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Mic17a said:


> 830cc injectors, not 630s. My bad. Fuel pressure is @ 4 bar. No sheets, but they weren't great, I can tell you that much. Made decent looking numbers but powerband wasn't very wide. I only paid $100 for the turbo which is why I used it in the first place.


Nice! Well now you know you can get a better power band and make power!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Direzza starspec2


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Made a bunch of changes since last year


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

My B5


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

stunner247 said:


> My B5...


Nice - like the Radium coolant tank too :thumbup:


----------



## id=27_Nemesis (Dec 17, 2016)

saw this on Facebook.

says its a billet 80mm turbo GTX4508R with a big T4 1.44 divided hotside, two fuel rails, mechanical fueling with methanol for fuel. going to use nitrous to spool it up, its rear wheel drive and automatic. Integrated Engineering 2.0L stroker and cnc'd head.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

That's my friend Aaron (speeding-g60)'s latest creation. The man has compunction, to say the least. He also has stellar taste in vodka lol


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Good old Richard cranium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

I like. Methanol = mucho fuel.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Good old Richard cranium
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just tried to bait him back here, but, no bueno


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> I just tried to bait him back here, but, no bueno


With a name of Id 27 nemesis I thought it was Aaron. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

One-Eight GTI said:


> With a name of Id 27 nemesis I thought it was Aaron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, i was drunk last night  never read the username


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

id=27_Nemesis said:


> saw this on Facebook.
> 
> says its a billet 80mm turbo GTX4508R with a big T4 1.44 divided hotside, two fuel rails, mechanical fueling with methanol for fuel. going to use nitrous to spool it up, its rear wheel drive and automatic. Integrated Engineering 2.0L stroker and cnc'd head.


Sorry for quoting the whole post but:
Ummmmmmmm yes.


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

Working on finishing up my Holset HX40/35 build. She runs and drives. Waiting on injectors to move on to E85. She hauls ass though! After that's all said and done, will work on cleaning up the engine bay.


----------



## [email protected]+ (May 19, 2012)

Anyone one here looking to get some BT goodies for a good price on 1.8t? I'm starting into something new , figured anyone on here that's mid project and wanted more I would get the word out. 

Starting to part out my car, this is number one to go. 

AEB cylinder head 
Ported and polished by 034 Motorsports
+1mm valves intake and exhaust
Supertech Valves
Exhaust valves are inconel
Supertech springs 
New lifters from IE
New chain tensioner and chain 
IEVAC2 cams 
IE adjustable timing gear

Parting car to recover and start new. 
Asking 3000 OBO shipped 

If you want my Pag Parts kit with PTE5858, PPT manifold, and Turbosmartd wastegate that I will sell for 2500 OBO but will sell it with the cylinder head for....

4500.00 total for everything OBO shipped lower 48 or local pickup. 

Car runs like a champ, I'm just moving on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uAlper (Jan 14, 2011)

One-Eight GTI said:


> What other goodies are in your engine? Cams, are you stroked? I think you might have a hard time hitting 550hp on a mustang dyno with your turbo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1.8 litre stock 82mm je and ie rods
supertech head with catcams3658
034motorsport intake ( you see that already  )
and e85 
we have another 1.8t with gt3071 and on e50 503hp same specs except turbochanger on mustang dyno
i say 550 but maybe we can get more power i hope 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/drecuchiptuning/photos/?ref=page_internal

https://www.facebook.com/ZK6601/?fref=ts


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that 034 intake manifold is rubbish, get an sem, go pagparts billet 3071 on 1000cc and you'll hit 550 on e50. I prefer the 3651 for cams. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Last year when I was running a 1.8t with drop in rods and a fully built small port head with ferrea components revving to 8200
Made 577awhp and 503awtq
Getting squirrely on the dyno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHH-p4zSUNI


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Testing the Eurodyne Maestro Launch Control after we finished the motor build and turbo kit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwXBPpnogZ0


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

StateSideS3 said:


> Last year when I was running a 1.8t with drop in rods and a fully built small port head with ferrea components revving to 8200
> Made 577awhp and 503awtq
> Getting squirrely on the dyno
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHH-p4zSUNI


Jesus.!! 
That was nasty. I'm trying to build my small port this winter too. Don't need any extra power. Just want it to be rock solid


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

vwturbowolf said:


> Jesus.!!
> That was nasty. I'm trying to build my small port this winter too. Don't need any extra power. Just want it to be rock solid


Fully built head is nice to be able to rev it to the moon.
We had it set for 8200 but Ed at FFE said it would have been good for 9500 no problem if we added more flywheel bolts.
Issue revving higher with the stock 6 bolt flywheel is risk of the bolts coming loose


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

StateSideS3 said:


> Fully built head is nice to be able to rev it to the moon.
> We had it set for 8200 but Ed at FFE said it would have been good for 9500 no problem if we added more flywheel bolts.
> Issue revving higher with the stock 6 bolt flywheel is risk of the bolts coming loose


Don't want to use the IE friction plate....

I've been lucky @9k for a few years but turned it down to 8200 recently. Though i think I'm going back to snall port for that bottom end punch out of corners. 

Always love watching your car. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

82mm je pistons Scat rods aeb head with supertech valves springs and retainers. Catcams I take cam. Stock exhaust cam. Adjustable cam gear. Arp everything. S362 bullseye turbo with batmowheel at 22psi on 1000cc









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Vegeta Gti said:


> that 034 intake manifold is rubbish, get an sem, go pagparts billet 3071 on 1000cc and you'll hit 550 on e50. I prefer the 3651 for cams.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I made 574hp with a 034 manifold, wouldn't call that rubbish.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Blackelk said:


> I made 574hp with a 034 manifold, wouldn't call that rubbish.


What turbo? What boost? Head components? Bottom end? Fuel type?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Vegeta Gti said:


> What turbo? What boost? Head components? Bottom end? Fuel type?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Precision 5830, 30psi, Catcams 3658, Stock stroke 82mm bore, pump gas with meth. Basic build. I did use a skunk2 manifold spacer that makes the volume close to the SEM manifold. It's not the best manifold but definitely not rubbish.


----------

